# AKP - Audio Pixels Holdings



## System (7 April 2011)

Audio Pixels Holdings Limited (AKP) was formerly known as Global Properties Limited (GPB).

Audio Pixels Holdings' focus is the development of a technological platform for reproducing sound for the production of speakers.

http://www.audiopixels.com.au


----------



## Country Lad (22 June 2011)

Relatively few shares on issue, and I had been slowly accumulating from the time they were still called Global Properties (GPB) until fortunately I had enough the end of last year because the shares are becoming increasingly difficult to buy without moving the price which someone certainly seems to have done today.

The latest update is interesting.

http://www.audiopixels.com.au/?LinkServID=AAE863FB-FEC6-C7E3-F9510FAF393BB363&showMeta=0

Their story to date makes for a good read.

_*Audio Pixels Limited*

Audio Pixels Limited was founded in July 2006 has developed a revolutionary technological platform for reproducing sound, thus enabling the production of an entirely new generation of speakers that will exceed the performance specifications and design demands of the world’s top consumer electronics manufacturers.

The Company’s patented technologies employ entirely new techniques to generate sound waves directly from a digital audio stream using low cost micro-electromechanical structures (MEMS) rather than conventional loudspeaker elements. This innovation enables the production of speaker products that deliver performance that is many orders of magnitude better than conventional speaker technologies, all in an affordable package that is only one millimetre thick.

The Company’s MEMS-based Digital Sound Reconstruction platform enables the market for audio speakers to follow the evolution of the video display market from large, heavy analog tube based monitors to the digital flat panel displays of today. Driving the rationale for change in audio speakers is the ever-increasing demand for smaller, thinner, clearer sounding, more power-efficient speakers. Conventional speaker technologies remain deeply rooted in the original voice coil inventions of Alexander Graham Bell. The inherent limitations of such speakers prohibit the delivery of quality sound in smaller packages. Audio Pixels innovative patents in the fields of electromechanical structures, pressure generation, acoustic wave generation and control, signal processing, and packaging, combine to forever change this paradigm.

Market research overwhelmingly suggests that both manufacturers and consumers alike are starving for real innovation in audio speakers, in particular for good quality sound in a form factor that is far more compliant with current device and lifestyle trends. While the industry at large has been able to digitize and shrink all other device electronics, the last remaining barrier is the speaker, which remains large, heavy, bulky and extremely restrictive.

Upon achieving mass production capabilities the Company plans to sell and/or license its products to the manufacturers of speakers and consumer electronic devices worldwide, that collectively consume billions of speaker units annually. Audio Pixels will produce and sell a single type of silicon chip that can be used either as a standalone speaker or cascaded in any multiples of the same chip in order to achieve the desired performance specifications. This modular paradigm is entirely unique to the audio industry, which today expends significant resources designing and specifying new drivers, acoustic chambers and drive electronics for each new device. Audio Pixels’ innovative approach not only facilitates maximum flexibility to its customers, it further enables the customer to calibrate on the design and production on a singular product model, maximizing economies of scale, while limiting overhead associated with multiple versions of products.


Management of Audio Pixels maintains active exchange with industry leading companies spanning a broad cross section of the MEMS and consumer electronic industries. Audio Pixels has already demonstrated the technology to potential customers and strategic partners._

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Huskar (28 November 2011)

Just stumbled across AKP while looking through the consumer discretionary sector. Am I missing something Country Lad? How is it that what seems to have only been a ~US$3m purchase for an Israeli technology has turned this former real estate investment co into a $130m market cap technology stock? And it is somehow in the consumer durables & apparels sector.

I can see how the new digital speakers might be a really excellent technology. But then why did the former owners (who presumably developed the technology) sell out for so cheap? Or did the company just get a really really really good deal...


----------



## Miner (28 November 2011)

Huskar said:


> Just stumbled across AKP while looking through the consumer discretionary sector. Am I missing something Country Lad? How is it that what seems to have only been a ~US$3m purchase for an Israeli technology has turned this former real estate investment co into a $130m market cap technology stock? And it is somehow in the consumer durables & apparels sector.
> 
> I can see how the new digital speakers might be a really excellent technology. But then why did the *former owners (who presumably developed the technology) sell out for so cheap? O*r did the company just get a really really really good deal...




Hi 
Nothing related to AKP but for the context as highlighted above : please consider one Mr Bhatia who sold hot mail for a mere $500 M (?) which would be definitely cheap.
Please look at many mines WMC (now owned by BHPB) sold to others which could be minting money for others.

Many a times the owners do not have the capacity to develop the business inspite of a rich potential. What they could do - show the potential to some one who has the money to exploit the development and owners become happy to have a little gain. Smart owners could construct a royalty on the sale (example Hancock did with Rio Tinto and just enjoying the booming profit) contract. I do not know if AKP original owners were farsighted to do that.

If I refer to Bose Technology which is owned and patented by AK Bose this digital speakers will make a huge competion. Unfortunately Sony does not have good grasp on digital speaker and for THEM it is good value. But for small players to market this patented technology requires a huge marketing power which probably current inventors do not have. The risk with this product IMO is it will be one more in the market and high gestation period before the return of capital will be in investors' pockets. 
DNH


----------



## mgm1a (28 November 2011)

Hesking - i also wondered the same but more wondrous is not the price but how much has ended up with the Barts with no board seat to the vendors! Just like a Dragons Den result.! 
I notice they now have updated website with details on technology.
Miner i agree - new technology could go anywhere (up, down, sideways!) for any length of time. What AKP has going for it is well credentialled director (I refer to Mrs Bart), patents, cash at bank, and Sony


----------



## Country Lad (30 July 2013)

Been a while since I bailed out of this one.  i got a bit fed up with them not announcing anything except the bare minimum required and sold when the price started to drift down.

Nothing has changed as far as the announcements go so it is a guess how far down the track they are as far as commercialisation goes.

However, their hook-up with teleyne DALSA seems to indicate that they are getting close to making their gadget work.  The price is starting to drift up again, so I have dipped a toe at the break of the funny looking double bottom and will again keep a close eye.

It is not for the faint hearted - they tell you nuthin' and very thinly traded.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Country Lad (7 September 2013)

Country Lad said:


> It is not for the faint hearted - they tell you nuthin' and very thinly traded.




They haven't exactly made an announcement but have published a video  as a marketing exercise on Youtube and this tickled the share price somewhat.  By doing this, I can assume only that they are on the way to making the gadget work.

A warning that the video is 135 meg.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Mango51 (21 August 2014)

May be time to look at AKP again. I bought in 3 years ago, price has now jumped to $9.20
Has to be some reason for this.


----------



## pixel (21 August 2014)

Mango51 said:


> May be time to look at AKP again. I bought in 3 years ago, price has now jumped to $9.20
> Has to be some reason for this.




Thanks for letting us know when it's too late. : A fine friend you are. 

With a name like *Pixel*, I should've been a holder at least since March! Yet nobody told me! 




Going on the Weekly chart, it's probably too late to join now; 200% of a 1-year trading range is often a reversal point; so I'll keep an eye out for a pullback - if and when and how deep.


----------



## Mango51 (22 August 2014)

pixel said:


> Thanks for letting us know when it's too late. : A fine friend you are.
> 
> With a name like *Pixel*, I should've been a holder at least since March! Yet nobody told me!
> 
> ...




Sorry Pixel... If you read the information and watch the presentations about Audio Pixels then you may reach the same conclusion that I have, which is: if this chip actually works and does what they say it can do, then it is a game changer in the audio market. Protected by patents, Sony is involved in the R & D, the share price could be anywhere. I'm not a licensed financial advisor, just a believer in AKP. I've drunk the Kool Aid. 

There are only 25.7 million shares, very tightly held. Four years ago they were as low as 20 cents. If this technology works, the market is staggering. There are 1.5 billion mobile phones sold each year alone, that's before you talk televisions, radios, stereos etc

If you read the chairman's report at the last AGM, he talks about a series of demonstrations of the chip - that's what we're all waiting for. If it works as planned, whoo hoo !!

If not, bugger, and you 'll definitely see a price reversal. For me, the risk/reward profile is what it's all about.


----------



## Mango51 (25 August 2014)

Mango51 said:


> Sorry Pixel... If you read the information and watch the presentations about Audio Pixels then you may reach the same conclusion that I have, which is: if this chip actually works and does what they say it can do, then it is a game changer in the audio market. Protected by patents, Sony is involved in the R & D, the share price could be anywhere. I'm not a licensed financial advisor, just a believer in AKP. I've drunk the Kool Aid.
> 
> There are only 25.7 million shares, very tightly held. Four years ago they were as low as 20 cents. If this technology works, the market is staggering. There are 1.5 billion mobile phones sold each year alone, that's before you talk televisions, radios, stereos etc
> 
> ...




Announcement today from Audio Pixels. The shares could be worth anything....suspect it is going to be a wild ride.


----------



## pixel (25 August 2014)

Mango51 said:


> Announcement today from Audio Pixels. The shares could be worth anything....suspect it is going to be a wild ride.




well, I accept the risk and bought some.
If it breaks $10 and holds, I'll try to add; drop below previous resistance level ($8.70) and I'll stop out.


----------



## Mango51 (27 August 2014)

AKP just hit $10.85
Whoo hooooo
Go you good thing !!!!


----------



## SuperGlue (27 August 2014)

Now $12.80 - up $2.68

Will they get a speeding ticket?


----------



## pixel (27 August 2014)

SuperGlue said:


> Now $12.80 - up $2.68
> 
> Will they get a speeding ticket?




unlikely - they released the Half-Year report after yesterday's Close: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01546499

That's been really well received. 




I have to admit though: I'm feeding some of my shares back in at these levels. Simple Maths: Sell 80% at 25% profit, and the remaining 20% are free carried.


----------



## skc (27 August 2014)

pixel said:


> I have to admit though: I'm feeding some of my shares back in at these levels. Simple Maths: Sell 80% at 25% profit, and the remaining 20% are free carried.




Welcome to the latest fad on the ASX. MEMS!!! :jump: :bananasmi

Code | Last | Market cap | Cash in hand | Revenue | R&D spend| NTA | Price/NTA | 

BCP | 21c    | $23.5m | $610k | $42k | $404k | 0.76c | 27x
AKP | $13.2 | $339m  | $2m    | $104k | $1.72m | 20.8c | 63x
PSY | 28c    | $132m  | $1.2m | $0    | $745k  | 0.4c | 70x
SMN | 48.5c | $46m   | $236k  | $100k | $500k  | 0.3c | 161x

Sometimes the market is like a little kid... tell it a semi-interesting story (with dragons and wizards and princesses, sprinkled with words like nano, cloud, potential, market application etc) and people will run head first into it. It's a combination of dreamer, greater fools and those smarties who feed on the greater fools. 

P.S. Nothing wrong with trading and profiting from it... just don't plan to pass them onto your grand children


----------



## Mango51 (27 August 2014)

Forget $10.85

AKP closed today at $13.25.  

How high can it go ?


----------



## Mango51 (27 August 2014)

skc said:


> Welcome to the latest fad on the ASX. MEMS!!! :jump: :bananasmi
> 
> Code | Last | Market cap | Cash in hand | Revenue | R&D spend| NTA | Price/NTA |
> 
> ...



Re. 
I've held AKP for over 4 years, have a significant parcel, and I'm not selling any at this time. Wish I could afford to buy more, as the price could go anywhere.  The IP is protected by patents, Sony are a partner, and to my knowledge there is nothing remotely similar out there. There are 1.5 billion mobile phones sold annually alone, before we even mention radios, televisions, stereos etc. Every one of these devices is a potential customer for a tiny chip that is technically superior, costs less and uses less power than existing speakers. If Apple sees value in paying $3 billion for Beats - just a headphones manufacturer - then what would Audio Pixels be worth ? This little black duck is sitting tight, waiting on future announcements.


----------



## pixel (27 August 2014)

Has anyone seen a "Reg_Halt" imposed before? I hadn't. It's probably quite a rare event, even for Brokers:
My Broker, who had followed my trades, took the time to email me with an explanation. Thanks Ginnie  

Apparently, each stock has a calculated trading range for the day. If a trade breaks the limit, it can get cancelled under certain circumstances. That sounds okay to me ... 



> *but ... * if you know you want to break the limit, you can request a Reg_Halt to have the exchange reset the limit so you can trade higher….
> Limits are usually based on opening price for the day and depending on the value of security, they have defined ranges they can move




PS skc: But hey! I trade the stock by  the chart. Neither do I intend to marry it, nor do my grandkids need a bundle of Aussie shares - I hope they're well and truly on their way, scratching a living on their own, when I become late. I'm sure the crematorium people can do their job without assistance.


----------



## McLovin (27 August 2014)

Mango51 said:


> The IP is protected by patents




What exactly does the IP cover? Call me cynical, but IP is a very complex legal area and it's a great way for a micro-cap to suck punters in (not saying this is you) by doing a big song and dance about patent protected technology that is only really tangentially related to the product they're promoting. 

You mention Sony's involvement. Sony spent $5.7b on R&D last year, how much is it spending on this? Unless we're talking hundreds of millions, or even billions, of dollars then their involvement is really indicative of them thinking it's worth a punt, rather than being confirmation of the marketability of the technology.


----------



## galumay (27 August 2014)

McLovin said:


> What exactly does the IP cover? Call me cynical, but IP is a very complex legal area and it's a great way for a micro-cap to suck punters in (not saying this is you) by doing a big song and dance about patent protected technology that is only really tangentially related to the product they're promoting.




I think its clearly a high risk speculative company, I remember stumbling across them a year or so ago and then being amazed by the run they have had on basically blue sky. 

The price has certainly run way, way ahead of any real results, like any speccy, if it comes off and they really start to generate income then maybe the price will be justified, if not I guess it will be ugly - its a long way down from $13!!

(my back of an envelope calculations suggest that for an IV of $13 AKP would need to have an EPS of around 75c which would equate to a NPAT of about $20m - a hell of a turnaround from the current losses!)

The scary thing for me is the psychology of gamblers who are buying in at the current prices, thats a special kind of optimism!


----------



## Mango51 (27 August 2014)

Well, you pays your money and you makes your choice. Read the latest announcement by Fred Bart - Chairman. He clearly states that the chip works, and so advises the ASX. If he's not telling the truth he's in huge trouble, unlikely for a fairly wealthy guy that would not be interested in going to jail. Audio Pixels have stated previously that something like 51 patents have been registered in at least 13 countries. This has all been advised to the ASX. Quite possible that at some stage someone will reverse engineer the technology but at present we are told that there is nothing like it out there at present.

I have always taken a punt with this stock, there were periods when I was definitely underwater. Point is, if this chip does what Fred Bart says it does, then it is a total game changer, worth god knows what.

I don't really care what you think - I have a serious parcel and am a long way ahead. My shares are not for sale, yet. 
Eventually I see the share price being determined by a large international electronics company - take your choice - Sony, Samsung, Apple, Intel etc

Possibly you are unamused that this stock has slipped under your radar. I'm not sure in which countries patents have been registered, but I imagine they would be the ones that take IP protection seriously. Why don't you ask Audio Pixels yourself ?


----------



## Mango51 (27 August 2014)

galumay said:


> I think its clearly a high risk speculative company, I remember stumbling across them a year or so ago and then being amazed by the run they have had on basically blue sky.
> 
> The price has certainly run way, way ahead of any real results, like any speccy, if it comes off and they really start to generate income then maybe the price will be justified, if not I guess it will be ugly - its a long way down from $13!!
> 
> ...




If you accept this logic, then please explain the prices paid for Hotmail, LinkedIn, Facebook, Google etc I remember when Apple was at $12....then Steve Jobs returned and the SP went past $700

There are some ideas which don't make logical sense based on conventional thinking - Silicon Valley wouldn't exist based on your concepts. I'm not suggesting you invest in Audio Pixels - I'm not a licensed financial advisor. I'm just sure glad that I did. I'll post again in 3 months, whatever happens, and you can then either rubbish me or be very envious.


----------



## galumay (27 August 2014)

Mango51 said:


> If you accept this logic, then please explain the prices paid for Hotmail, LinkedIn, Facebook, Google etc I remember when Apple was at $12....then Steve Jobs returned and the SP went past $700
> 
> There are some ideas which don't make logical sense based on conventional thinking - Silicon Valley wouldn't exist based on your concepts. I'm not suggesting you invest in Audio Pixels - I'm not a licensed financial advisor. I'm just sure glad that I did. I'll post again in 3 months, whatever happens, and you can then either rubbish me or be very envious.




For every Apple there are dozens if not hundreds of companies that simply dont exist any more. 

I dont know why you think my concepts would preclude silicon valley, all I am pointing out is that its a highly speculative company and already has absolutely massive sustained earnings growth factored into its price. From that perspective buying now is a special form of gambling. 

I am not averse to holding very small positions in speecy companies that tickle my interest, but I want to buy in at a discount not at a massive premium!

Whatever the outcome I wont rubbish you, and I am never envious of others luck - that is a trait of a true gambler!

Its pretty simple for me, a company i was once interested in is no longer priced as the speccy that caught my attention and has no place in my investment portfolio because it fails to meet any criteria for that.


----------



## McLovin (27 August 2014)

Mango51 said:


> Well, you pays your money and you makes your choice. Read the latest announcement by Fred Bart - Chairman. He clearly states that the chip works, and so advises the ASX. If he's not telling the truth he's in huge trouble, unlikely for a fairly wealthy guy that would not be interested in going to jail. Audio Pixels have stated previously that something like 51 patents have been registered in at least 13 countries. This has all been advised to the ASX. Quite possible that at some stage someone will reverse engineer the technology but at present we are told that there is nothing like it out there at present.




STMicroelectronics has 800 patents on MEMS technology, including this one that I found in a 30 second Google search.



> ABSTRACT
> A MEMS speaker device including a membrane that forms a first capacitor and a second capacitor, respectively, with a top plate and with a bottom plate. The device includes a driving circuit that operates, during a first operating period, to move the membrane into a first position, in which the membrane is close to the bottom plate, and during a second operating period, to move the membrane into a second position, in which the membrane is close to the top plate. The device includes a testing circuit having a measuring circuit, which generates a first signal, based on a capacitance of one of the first capacitor and the second capacitor and a second signal based on a capacitance of one of the first capacitor and the second capacitor; and a comparator, which compares the first and second signals with at least one first electrical reference quantity.




http://www.google.com/patents/US20140093089

And here's one from Sony...



> ABSTRACT
> Disclosed is a microelectromechanical (MEM) speaker device. In one embodiment, the MEM speaker device includes: (i) a base layer; (ii) a device controller; (iii) a coil layer connected to magnetic material; (iv) an oscillator connected to a spring and the magnetic material; (v) a spring between the oscillator and a support layer; (vi) a protective layer over the oscillator; and (vii) a support post connected to the oscillator, the base layer, the protective layer, and the coil layer. Embodiments of the invention can provide a MEM speaker device where control of the oscillator by electromagnetic force produces sound energy.




https://www.google.com/patents/US75...&sa=X&ei=EcP9U9fXDJW48gWvkYB4&ved=0CDIQ6AEwAw



			
				mango51 said:
			
		

> Possibly you are unamused that this stock has slipped under your radar. I'm not sure in which countries patents have been registered, but I imagine they would be the ones that take IP protection seriously. Why don't you ask Audio Pixels yourself ?




The question is what, not where. What is protected by their patent application and I guess also have the patents been granted? Considering you've come on here telling us all what a great company this is, I would have thought you'd have some idea. I guess what I'm saying is that they didn't invent the idea of MEM's speakers so what did they invent that makes them the next tech giant?


----------



## skc (27 August 2014)

pixel said:


> PS skc: But hey! I trade the stock by  the chart. Neither do I intend to marry it, nor do my grandkids need a bundle of Aussie shares - I hope they're well and truly on their way, scratching a living on their own, when I become late. I'm sure the crematorium people can do their job without assistance.




Even though I quoted you I definitely didn't mean you at all. Just a general comment. 



galumay said:


> (my back of an envelope calculations suggest that for an IV of $13 AKP would need to have an EPS of around 75c which would equate to a NPAT of about $20m - a hell of a turnaround from the current losses!)




For an investment to pay off in AKP (or any other early stage tech like this), it is unlikely that it's through earning revenue and making profits. Once they have shown enough that their technology works, a larger trade buyer will come at take it out at a price that is unrelated to earning or anything like that. 



Mango51 said:


> Read the latest announcement by Fred Bart - Chairman. He clearly states that the chip works, and so advises the ASX. If he's not telling the truth he's in huge trouble, unlikely for a fairly wealthy guy that would not be interested in going to jail.




ASX announcements are not gospel facts, and rarely anyone has ever gone to jail because what they announced turned out to be false. There are many ways to explain why things didn't work out as planned / initially stated. Not saying Fred Bart is lying... but just pointing out that "all ASX announcements are true" is not a logic that stands up.



Mango51 said:


> I have always taken a punt with this stock, there were periods when I was definitely underwater. Point is, if this chip does what Fred Bart says it does, then it is a total game changer, worth god knows what.




It may or may not be a great technology that works. I guess my observation with these things is that ...
a). It's near impossible for the average punter (even if they are engineers in the same field) to get a handle on the scientific and commerical viability of the technology.
b). It's certainly not possible for the non-technical average punter (i.e. those Comsec fad traders) to assess and price the technology... yet it is their activities that set the market cap.
c). People buy the bluesky but don't price the probability of success.

That's the whole dot com boom in a nutshell... and it's replayed in micro segments all the time. Selected few will be winners, while the majority will amount to nothing.

The one thing that stood out to me from the list I posted above... is how little they are spending on R&D. If the application is potentially worth $billions, then the chance of this being discovered and developed in the hands of a company spending $2m a year in R&D is quite small. Not impossible, but small.



Mango51 said:


> There are some ideas which don't make logical sense based on conventional thinking - Silicon Valley wouldn't exist based on your concepts. I'm not suggesting you invest in Audio Pixels - I'm not a licensed financial advisor. I'm just sure glad that I did. I'll post again in 3 months, whatever happens, and you can then either rubbish me or be very envious.




This is true to some extent. Silicon Valley buys concepts all the time. Australia has a relatively underdeveloped capital market for this. I met with a VC once who started a fund basically buying Australian tech companies and selling it to his US counterparts. It's a valuation arbitrage...

Please don't take anything posted here personally. It's just different opinions and different approaches to risk and reward. Good luck with your investment and do share more of your research on why you choose to back AKP.


----------



## galumay (28 August 2014)

skc said:


> Please don't take anything posted here personally. It's just different opinions and different approaches to risk and reward. Good luck with your investment and do share more of your research on why you choose to back AKP.




Very good point, SKC, we all have the potential to learn from such discussions.


----------



## VSntchr (28 August 2014)

skc said:


> For an investment to pay off in AKP (or any other early stage tech like this), it is unlikely that it's through earning revenue and making profits. Once they have shown enough that their technology works, a larger trade buyer will come at take it out at a price that is unrelated to earning or anything like that.
> ASX announcements are not gospel facts, and rarely anyone has ever gone to jail because what they announced turned out to be false. There are many ways to explain why things didn't work out as planned / initially stated. Not saying Fred Bart is lying... but just pointing out that "all ASX announcements are true" is not a logic that stands up.
> 
> It may or may not be a great technology that works. I guess my observation with these things is that ...
> ...




SKC this is a fantastic post that reminds me why I joined ASF. Balanced and objective posts such as this allow people who may be caught up in the hype to re-think their assumptions.


----------



## pixel (23 September 2014)

VSntchr said:


> SKC this is a fantastic post that reminds me why I joined ASF. Balanced and objective posts such as this allow people who may be caught up in the hype to re-think their assumptions.




+1
I can't claim any deeper understanding of the technological merits or otherwise either. I "know someone who knows more" about it and asked him. His verdict: 'Without seeing the details, it's impossible to tell.' And with patents pending and negotiations underway, we've got Buckley's.

So, for me it's back to the chart and speccie rules. And based on that, I sold my last at $13.99 and haven't been back yet. The pullback fell short of my initial target and the next breakout lacked sufficient support and "oomph" to convince me it's not a "false break" like so many promises. 





I do however keep it on my watchlist, in case the Bearish Divergence cloud is overturned.


----------



## pixel (24 September 2014)

Adjusted trend lines and ranges to most recent trading reality.




While I'm still keeping an eye on AKP (and EOS), I won't buy back in unless definitive support is confirmed.
At present, my guess is around $10. Alert set.


----------



## Mango51 (24 September 2014)

Check out 

http://www.brw.com.au/p/business/mid-market/takes_bart_shrinks_speakers_grows_1CaMrKgJhI7mMLO81icBnO


Well, for me the key point is that the Fin Rev saw fit to run a half page (colour) story on AKP, reinforcing the view that if the chip works, then it's a game changer and the shares could be worth anything. 
Or, maybe just the value of the building in Crows Nest !

If nothing else, more people than before now know about it and that can only be positive for the share price. Demonstration of capabilities before the end of the year. Gives us a date to look forward to.

And, Fred is very positive, already knocking back offers to sell the company. Am looking for a very merry Christmas


----------



## skc (24 September 2014)

Mango51 said:


> Check out
> 
> http://www.brw.com.au/p/business/mid-market/takes_bart_shrinks_speakers_grows_1CaMrKgJhI7mMLO81icBnO
> 
> And, Fred is very positive, already knocking back offers to sell the company. Am looking for a very merry Christmas




Thanks for sharing the article. A good read.


----------



## pixel (16 October 2014)

pixel said:


> Adjusted trend lines and ranges to most recent trading reality.
> 
> While I'm still keeping an eye on AKP (and EOS), I won't buy back in unless definitive support is confirmed.
> At present, *my guess is around $10. Alert set.*




Alert fired. Still very risky, so I'll only observe...


----------



## pixel (26 November 2014)

Back to home base. Today's volume spells trouble. And no announcement yet ...




... this Pixel isn't holding any; nor buying at this time.


----------



## burglar (26 November 2014)

Mango51 said:


> ... I'll post again in 3 months, whatever happens, and you can then either rubbish me or be very envious.




This ought to be good!


----------



## Mango51 (3 March 2015)

burglar said:


> This ought to be good!
> 
> 
> View attachment 60449




Well, actually it is very good. Read the announcement from AKP today, 3rd March. Chip performance is regarded as a "game changer"

Watch the share price today.


----------



## Mango51 (18 November 2015)

pixel said:


> Thanks for letting us know when it's too late. : A fine friend you are.
> 
> With a name like *Pixel*, I should've been a holder at least since March! Yet nobody told me!
> 
> ...




Hey Pixel.... yes its been a while, but are you on the AKP train ? Gone from $8 to $11 in a month. We are all expecting the results of Phase 4 anytime soon. Check out the China conference where AKP gave a technical presentation last Sunday afternoon......


----------



## pixel (20 April 2016)

Isn't Hindsight wonderful 
Three weeks ago, AKP sent a very strong breakout signal - and I missed it again 

Today's announcement explains the reason, but now it's too late to start playing catch-up


----------



## Mango51 (30 May 2016)

burglar said:


> This ought to be good!
> 
> 
> View attachment 60449




Checked out the price lately ?


----------



## Mango51 (30 May 2016)

pixel said:


> Isn't Hindsight wonderful
> Three weeks ago, AKP sent a very strong breakout signal - and I missed it again
> 
> Today's announcement explains the reason, but now it's too late to start playing catch-up
> ...




Checked out the price lately ? I personally will not sell my shares for less than $100


----------



## Mango51 (30 May 2016)

pixel said:


> Back to home base. Today's volume spells trouble. And no announcement yet ...
> 
> View attachment 60447
> 
> ...




Hey Pixel.....get onboard the AKP train....  I told you, I told you...   Yes, it took a bit longer than I thought, but I'm on board with a very decent sized parcel. This is retirement for me....plus an Aston Martin DB9


----------



## Mango51 (30 May 2016)

galumay said:


> I think its clearly a high risk speculative company, I remember stumbling across them a year or so ago and then being amazed by the run they have had on basically blue sky.
> 
> The price has certainly run way, way ahead of any real results, like any speccy, if it comes off and they really start to generate income then maybe the price will be justified, if not I guess it will be ugly - its a long way down from $13!!
> 
> ...




Have you seen the latest stock price ? Yes, took a bit longer than I thought, but I still have a very decent sized parcel, and I will not consider selling below $100


----------



## Triathlete (30 May 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Have you seen the latest stock price ? Yes, took a bit longer than I thought, but I still have a very decent sized parcel, and I will not consider selling below $100




Can you explain why you believe this stock will go to $100?


----------



## galumay (30 May 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Have you seen the latest stock price ? Yes, took a bit longer than I thought, but I still have a very decent sized parcel, and I will not consider selling below $100




I have never bothered looking at them again, are they still are highly overvalued speculative company or is there now a positive free cash flow?


----------



## Mango51 (31 May 2016)

Triathlete said:


> Can you explain why you believe this stock will go to $100?




The product is a total game changer. The AGM is today, read the address given by the CEO and then you "may" understand. We are talking hi fi speakers that are the size and thickness of a postage stamp. How many billion mobile phones alone get sold every year ? Apple paid billions to buy Beats, which is old technology speakers. What, therefore is AKP worth ?
Patent protected, agreement with Sony to fund r & d, what's not to like ? My buyin is around $3.80 so am laughing hysterically. This is not a pump and dump, only 27 million shares, tightly held by the Sydney Jewish community, who keep putting up their own money when required. Make your own decision, I have, and am streets ahead already. I will not sell for less than $100. I expect to be retired soon, driving a silver Aston Martin DB9


----------



## Mango51 (31 May 2016)

galumay said:


> I have never bothered looking at them again, are they still are highly overvalued speculative company or is there now a positive free cash flow?




See my response to Triathlete. This is an unusual company, one of a kind. They have never gone to the market for money, if any cash is required, the directors put up their own cash. Check out the top 20 shareholders. This is no pump and dump, only 27 million shares, very tightly held. They have a product that has no competitor. Make your own decision, I already have.


----------



## galumay (31 May 2016)

Mango51 said:


> See my response to Triathlete. This is an unusual company, one of a kind. They have never gone to the market for money, if any cash is required, the directors put up their own cash. Check out the top 20 shareholders. This is no pump and dump, only 27 million shares, very tightly held. They have a product that has no competitor. Make your own decision, I already have.




So still a speccy with no product in the market. Good luck with your punt!


----------



## pixel (31 May 2016)

galumay said:


> So still a speccy with no product in the market. Good luck with your punt!




True, it's very speccy. But I like the technology and own some AKP myself. Small posi, speccie rules.
Hold/ Add/ Stop depending on where they take it wrt the D-Boxes.


----------



## galumay (31 May 2016)

pixel said:


> True, it's very speccy. But I like the technology and own some AKP myself. Small posi, speccie rules.
> Hold/ Add/ Stop depending on where they take it wrt the D-Boxes.




Absolutely, I hold a couple of speccies myself. As you say its all about making sure strategy is aligned with the risk.

I think the technology is quite interesting, but whether they can transform that into a profitable business remains to be seen. I like my speccies a bit cheaper than $15 - especially when revenue is still $0!! 

The gap between value and price is pretty well infinite at the moment, I will be interested to have another look if they can get the product to market and a profit is on the horizon.


----------



## pixel (31 May 2016)

In support of the optimists among us holders:
The weekly chart below shows a breakout of the 4-year trading range, coming off the most significant Fibonacci level. For argument's sake: Fib 161.8% would sit just above $19.


----------



## Mango51 (31 May 2016)

pixel said:


> In support of the optimists among us holders:
> The weekly chart below shows a breakout of the 4-year trading range, coming off the most significant Fibonacci level. For argument's sake: Fib 161.8% would sit just above $19.
> 
> View attachment 66903




If you look on HotCopper, there are a number of comments from shareholders who attended the AGM today, including a transcript of the address from the CEO. I attended last year, but couldn't make it today, so am relying on the posts from people who were there. I think this will start to really hot up about August - everything I know about Fred Bart tells me that the company is for sale, at the right price. He's not going into the chip maufacturing business, he'll be talking to Sony, Sanyo, Apple, Google etc. Audio Pixels have been working on micro electronics for more than 10 years, have more than 100 patents. At least 20 of the world's largest companies are talking to them....they will complete the chip in Q3 and demo it. Then the fun starts.


----------



## pixel (31 May 2016)

Mango51 said:


> If you look on HotCopper, there are a number of comments from shareholders who attended the AGM today, including a transcript of the address from the CEO. I attended last year, but couldn't make it today, so am relying on the posts from people who were there. I think this will start to really hot up about August - everything I know about Fred Bart tells me that the company is for sale, at the right price. He's not going into the chip maufacturing business, he'll be talking to Sony, Sanyo, Apple, Google etc. Audio Pixels have been working on micro electronics for more than 10 years, have more than 100 patents. At least 20 of the world's largest companies are talking to them....they will complete the chip in Q3 and demo it. Then the fun starts.




Interestingly enough, EOS appears to be in the same, or at least a similar, situation. 
Same backers, same people on the board. 

Food for thought?


----------



## Mango51 (1 June 2016)

galumay said:


> Absolutely, I hold a couple of speccies myself. As you say its all about making sure strategy is aligned with the risk.
> 
> I think the technology is quite interesting, but whether they can transform that into a profitable business remains to be seen. I like my speccies a bit cheaper than $15 - especially when revenue is still $0!!
> 
> The gap between value and price is pretty well infinite at the moment, I will be interested to have another look if they can get the product to market and a profit is on the horizon.




Hmmmmm...so you like your speccies a bit cheaper than $15 - well, since you made that post, the price just jumped past $19... Don't say you weren't in the know. This train is off and running, at the AGM, management confirmed they were talking to 20 of the largest companies in the world. Then said, "you have to compare apples with apples" The strategy is not to get the product to market and get positive cash flow and profit - this baby is for sale to the highest bidder and involves a paradigm shift in technology, protected by patents. As I said, I have a decent sized parcel and will not sell below $100 - I'm now starting to think that this price is a bit conservative.


----------



## Mango51 (1 June 2016)

pixel said:


> Interestingly enough, EOS appears to be in the same, or at least a similar, situation.
> Same backers, same people on the board.
> 
> Food for thought?




Price has now gone through $19. You need to understand that the strategy is not to go into full scale manufacturing, but to auction the company off to the highest bidder. This is game changing technology.


----------



## pixel (1 June 2016)

pixel said:


> For argument's sake: Fib 161.8% would sit just above $19.




For Maths' sake: Make that "just above*$22*". :1zhelp: (Fib 200% is $26.60) 
And it looks as if we're well on the way.


----------



## pixel (1 June 2016)

pixel said:


> In support of the optimists among us holders:
> The weekly chart below shows a breakout of the 4-year trading range, coming off the most significant Fibonacci level. For argument's sake: Fib 161.8% would sit just above $19.
> 
> View attachment 66903




oops! How embarrassing 
The Fibonacci Levels on my semi-log chart are all wrong. I have reported the error to the software developer, but feel rather sheepish myself for not noticing it sooner.
Here is the correct chart, using the linear price scale:


----------



## Mango51 (2 June 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Hmmmmm...so you like your speccies a bit cheaper than $15 - well, since you made that post, the price just jumped past $19... Don't say you weren't in the know. This train is off and running, at the AGM, management confirmed they were talking to 20 of the largest companies in the world. Then said, "you have to compare apples with apples" The strategy is not to get the product to market and get positive cash flow and profit - this baby is for sale to the highest bidder and involves a paradigm shift in technology, protected by patents. As I said, I have a decent sized parcel and will not sell below $100 - I'm now starting to think that this price is a bit conservative.




You may need to change your definition of speccie - share price has just gone through $21. If you had bought in at $15, you'd be ahead 60% in less than a week. I've now revised my view - I will not sell any shares below $200


----------



## Mango51 (2 June 2016)

pixel said:


> oops! How embarrassing
> The Fibonacci Levels on my semi-log chart are all wrong. I have reported the error to the software developer, but feel rather sheepish myself for not noticing it sooner.
> Here is the correct chart, using the linear price scale:
> 
> View attachment 66924




It's only 1025am and the price has already gone through $21
God only knows where it will end up, but I'm in a fantastic mood. Was told by someone who attended the AGM that Fred Bart admitted that he didn't know how much the company was worth, given the level of interest, and also the applicability of the technology in areas he'd never considered.


----------



## Mango51 (2 June 2016)

burglar said:


> This ought to be good!
> 
> 
> View attachment 60449




It's very good Burglar. Share price went through $21 today - and still rising. I bought in at $3.80
Don't say you were never in the know. Get on board the train, it's gunna get a lot higher than this.


----------



## pixel (3 June 2016)

Mango51 said:


> It's very good Burglar. Share price went through $21 today - and still rising. I bought in at $3.80
> Don't say you were never in the know. Get on board the train, it's gunna get a lot higher than this.




If I held a $3.80 position, I'd reduced it to be free carried and sit on it, too.
As I only started buying again at $15, I do consider the chart a lot more. Yesterday's 20c gap-up may have amounted to only peanuts, but I anticipate it will be closed, most likely triggering further sell-off.




Sure, I could be wrong, but if I am, I still have the profit in the Bank, ready to re-invest.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 June 2016)

For any ASF members with an ounce of inquisitive reasoning left on this raft of fools, please do a google search on Fred Bart, your saviour and the means by which you will all reach financial nirvana. 

Or not. 

No charts, just google.com 

gg


----------



## pixel (3 June 2016)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> For any ASF members with an ounce of inquisitive reasoning left on this raft of fools, please do a google search on Fred Bart, your saviour and the means by which you will all reach financial nirvana.
> 
> Or not.
> 
> ...




You'll also find Cheryl Bart AO among the Google results.

As they say: "Past performance is no reliable indicator for future performance." Remember Twiggy Forrest's Anaconda? Followed by Fortescue? That's why I don't pay too much attention to media articles and gossip, but rely on the Technicals of each company case-by-case.





Once the gap had close and support held at $19.50, I got back on, albeit with only a small position. If today's Close comes in above yesterday's mid-point, I'll average up.
But don't follow me; my speccie rules may not suit your style.


----------



## McLovin (3 June 2016)

$600m market cap and no one has even seen the product working outside of the company.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 June 2016)

Pixel, just a few comments. 

I dislike your colouring on charts. I've never seen it before, and hope never to see it gain after AKP tanks. 

AO's are given out in Sydney and Melbourne like confettii, so don't give me that crap. 

This a low volume share going up on hope and canesten cream. 

Let us hope the itch stops before reality sets in. 

gg


----------



## skc (3 June 2016)

McLovin said:


> $600m market cap and no one has even seen the product working outside of the company.




Theranos had a $US8.5B market cap (valued by last funding round) and no one bothered to see their magical blood test machine in person!!

I think AKP has a youtube video somewhere about it's products (or more like concept / prototype).

But you couldn't know for sure if their potential partners like Sony (I am using information provided by Mango51 here and I have not personally validated anything posted) haven't looked / assessed the product directly.

I maintain my stances that it's not something that the common folk have the information or the knowledge to assess. One can buy the share price chart or one can buy because the Sydney Jewish community is buying. In either case he/she could be onto a winner or it is just the blind leading the blind. 

If the technology works $200 per share values the company at $5B... why not.

I have been working on a teleport machine and I envision it to replace all logistics and transportation industries in their entirety. The auto industry is worth $4-500B alone. My company has only 1m shares outstanding so the projected share price is something like $500,000 per share (again that's the auto industry alone). I have valued it conservatively given the upside in air travel, bulk transportation, internet shopping parcel transportations etc etc. if the technology works.


----------



## galumay (3 June 2016)

skc said:


> I have been working on a teleport machine and I envision it to replace all logistics and transportation industries in their entirety. The auto industry is worth $4-500B alone. My company has only 1m shares outstanding so the projected share price is something like $500,000 per share (again that's the auto industry alone). I have valued it conservatively given the upside in air travel, bulk transportation, internet shopping parcel transportations etc etc. if the technology works.




I am in! What could possibly go wrong? Where do i send the cheque?


----------



## pixel (3 June 2016)

galumay said:


> I am in! What could possibly go wrong? Where do i send the cheque?




"Beam me up, Scotty!"

I'll wait and see how the Market reacts. 
What's the code? I need to check the chart


----------



## galumay (3 June 2016)

pixel said:


> What's the code? I need to check the chart




This one is off the chart, trust me (and skc!)


----------



## Mango51 (4 June 2016)

galumay said:


> This one is off the chart, trust me (and skc!)




You guys are so funny !!!! 
As I have always said, this stock is a one of a kind. The directors have never gone out to the market for money, anytime they need cash, they put it up themselves. One exception - Benny and Lee Lau put up over $6 million this year for a special placement. Google these people - they are not mugs. Just google Lau AKP and you will see.

Laugh all you want, as many did when I first mentioned this stock - it is a game changer. Do some research. Fred Bart is likely to become one of the richest men in Australia over the next 12 months, he owns 25% of the company. His wife owns a swag, and his daughter bought 100,000 shares at $10. She is no doubt laughing hysterically. A small group of Sydney people own about 65% of the company - it will not go into production in Australia - they will auction it off, and my bet is that Apple will buy it. God only knows what it's worth, but if you have any shares, don't sell them now. The best is yet to come.


----------



## Mango51 (4 June 2016)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> For any ASF members with an ounce of inquisitive reasoning left on this raft of fools, please do a google search on Fred Bart, your saviour and the means by which you will all reach financial nirvana.
> 
> Or not.
> 
> ...




You are a very funny man. Fred Bart keeps putting his own money into this company..... Also, just google Lau AKP. These people are not mugs. You keep doing things your way & I'll probably do the opposite. Remember, I bought in at $3.80, so my silver Aston Martin DB9 is definitely on the horizon. There are some people who get on the train, and some who just stay at the station. Never say you weren't in the know.


----------



## pixel (6 July 2016)

hmmm - another missed opportunity, where trading the Chart would have been enormously more rewarding than listening to conjecture and aspersion.


----------



## pixel (7 July 2016)

still motoring on ...


----------



## Mango51 (7 July 2016)

AKP still has a long way to go. I bought in at $3.80, and am now wondering what the price will eventually be. Currently at $27-$28, IMHO will reach $100 by end of August after demonstrations of the chip in Israel to 20 of the largest companies in the world ( as outlined by Fred Bart at the AGM). I first alerted you guys about this stock at $9 

As I said, this is a once in a lifetime stock, a total game changer, but everyone rubbished me. Well, I suggest you google the Connie Francis song - who's sorry now ?

Fred Bart has never gone to the market for money, keeps putting his own cash in and converting to shares. And then Lau bought in, put up $6 million. He is no mug, should have told you something. This technology is a total game changer, the price increase tells me that the  chip works, and that those in the know are sucking up whatever stock they can before an inevitable bid from Apple, Sony, Sanyo, Google etc.  That means the price could be anything. At some stage $28 is going to look ridiculously cheap.

And you guys could have got in at $9......


----------



## Dzaak (18 July 2016)

http://www.afr.com/technology/fred-...e-with-new-speaker-technology-20160716-gq7efn

 Great to see AKP getting some further exposure.  You can already see the impact with volume being much higher than usual for the first 30 minutes of trading.  Is this where the price finally sticks above $30 for good?


----------



## pixel (18 July 2016)

Dzaak said:


> http://www.afr.com/technology/fred-...e-with-new-speaker-technology-20160716-gq7efn
> 
> Great to see AKP getting some further exposure.  You can already see the impact with volume being much higher than usual for the first 30 minutes of trading.  Is this where the price finally sticks above $30 for good?




The early volume can be quite deceptive. Especially in a trending stock, initial exuberance can quickly fade away and leave the early buyers ruing their impulsiveness.
I don't know if you've heard the old adage "Amateurs open the Market. Professionals close it."

In cases like AKP, I prefer trading the swings: Buy any dips, but don't over-extend.
As for the "once-in-a-lifetime" claims, multi-baggers aren't THAT rare. Sure, AKP has had a stellar run. If you got in below $10 and held, you're now on 200% paper profit. Most investors, however, would have accumulated on the way up, steadily increasing their cost base. In such cases, the notional profit is more likely half as much. 
Similar returns can be achieved with other stocks as well. Among the ones that I traded since they were penny stocks are EDE (1.1c), GXY (3.5c), GMM (0.8c), KDR (8c)...


----------



## Mango51 (18 July 2016)

pixel said:


> The early volume can be quite deceptive. Especially in a trending stock, initial exuberance can quickly fade away and leave the early buyers ruing their impulsiveness.
> I don't know if you've heard the old adage "Amateurs open the Market. Professionals close it."
> 
> In cases like AKP, I prefer trading the swings: Buy any dips, but don't over-extend.
> ...



E
Can't argue with your logic Pixel. As you know, I got in really early into this stock.....friends who know friends etc. There was a time when I was underwater, but I just treated this as a straight gamble. If it came off, then I was set up for life. Today's Fin Rev article is very interesting. I'm still holding, and I personally believe that the price will go ballistic after the presentations in Israel. My risk, my life... We all make our own decisions. I probably don't trade as much as you do, but I have never before been in the position I am in now. Right now, I'm up close to a million dollars, but I think it's going to get even better. Whatever happens, it's been a fantastic ride. Who picked the last Melbourne Cup winner ? 100 to one.... Sure wasn't me. But I have talked about this stock back when it was $9. Just look at it now.


----------



## Dzaak (19 July 2016)

I've just bought into AKP, so I've gotten on very late.  I guess I have a lot more risk associated with the stock compared to others here who have followed AKP for a long time.  It's great to hear your story Mango.

Maybe you all already knew this, but I was happy to read that they've got approx. 50 NDAs in place. They've been hard at work and the evidence is there that the wheels are in motion to either work with, or sell to the biggest player(s) in the game.


----------



## pixel (19 July 2016)

Alright  You've talked me into it.  

No, not really  I've followed these Pixels for a long time and traded a few swings. 
Today's announcement http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01758389 intrigued me sufficiently to buy some at Open. Interestingly, immediately afterwards, a single sale of less than a handful of shares closed the gap-up, and up she went again.




Enjoy the ride while the trend continues.


----------



## Mango51 (19 July 2016)

pixel said:


> Alright  You've talked me into it.
> 
> No, not really  I've followed these Pixels for a long time and traded a few swings.
> Today's announcement http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01758389 intrigued me sufficiently to buy some at Open. Interestingly, immediately afterwards, a single sale of less than a handful of shares closed the gap-up, and up she went again.
> ...




In Australia, we have the tall poppy syndrome. If someone tries and fails, we write them off. I've been a salesman in the IT industry for more than 30 years, I've seen it all. Companies like Apple, Microsoft, Cisco, FaceBook, Google are always misunderstood when they start up. If anyone is having a bad day... Consider this. On Dec 22nd 1976 Ronald Wayne sold his 10% stake in Apple for $800. Now it's worth $58,065,210,000 . Yes, that's 58 billion. Google the story. Fred Bart has had his issues in the past, but I reckon he's on the money this time. My own opinion, for what it's worth, my shares are not for sale yet. I will think about it when the price gets past $200. For anyone on this site interested in AKP I suggest you check out the thread on HotCopper.  A lot of serious comment there.


----------



## levin123 (19 July 2016)

Mango51 said:


> In Australia, we have the tall poppy syndrome. If someone tries and fails, we write them off. I've been a salesman in the IT industry for more than 30 years, I've seen it all. Companies like Apple, Microsoft, Cisco, FaceBook, Google are always misunderstood when they start up. If anyone is having a bad day... Consider this. On Dec 22nd 1976 Ronald Wayne sold his 10% stake in Apple for $800. Now it's worth $58,065,210,000 . Yes, that's 58 billion. Google the story. Fred Bart has had his issues in the past, but I reckon he's on the money this time. My own opinion, for what it's worth, my shares are not for sale yet. I will think about it when the price gets past $200. For anyone on this site interested in AKP I suggest you check out the thread on HotCopper.  A lot of serious comment there.




I actually really like the AKP story. I do not hold but can see the potential there.

However your comparison is a bit silly   When Ronald Wayne sold his shares in 76' Apple merely consisted of three dudes in a basement, no revenue or pipeline, just conceptual schematics. Wayne had a previous start up fail and wanted to get out. In interviews he has stated that he made the best decision with the information *available at the time*, and doesn't regret his decision.


----------



## Mango51 (19 July 2016)

levin123 said:


> I actually really like the AKP story. I do not hold but can see the potential there.
> 
> However your comparison is a bit silly   When Ronald Wayne sold his shares in 76' Apple merely consisted of three dudes in a basement, no revenue or pipeline, just conceptual schematics. Wayne had a previous start up fail and wanted to get out. In interviews he has stated that he made the best decision with the information *available at the time*, and doesn't regret his decision.




I take your point re Ronald Wayne- I just used the story as someone who didn't buy the dream, and got out too early. And yes, I fully understand why he says he doesn't regret his decision - after all, what else could he say ? Privately, I betcha he bitterly regrets that he missed out on the biggest payday in his life. When someone comes along with a totally disruptive technology ( Uber, AirBnB) there are those who realise the potential, and there are those who just don't understand. And they miss out. I first heard about AKP when it was still called Global Properties - the whole concept of digital speakers just grabbed me, and I made a fairly serious investment. I am now up approx $1 million, (on paper, yes) but with a lot more expected upside. There are only 27 million shares, this is no pump and dump. The movement in the share price tells me that the chip works....existing holders are picking up what they can and probably new investors are coming on board as well. I first mentioned this stock on this site @$9. It is currently $33.

There is just not enough stock available - there will be either a stock split, maybe 10:1 or someone is going to make a bold offer. $100 per share is only $2.7 billion, which is beer money and bus fares for any serious company in sound technology. How many billion mobile phones get sold every year ? Radios, TVs etc ?


----------



## Mango51 (19 July 2016)

levin123 said:


> I actually really like the AKP story. I do not hold but can see the potential there.
> 
> However your comparison is a bit silly   When Ronald Wayne sold his shares in 76' Apple merely consisted of three dudes in a basement, no revenue or pipeline, just conceptual schematics. Wayne had a previous start up fail and wanted to get out. In interviews he has stated that he made the best decision with the information *available at the time*, and doesn't regret his decision.




I take your point re Ronald Wayne- I just used the story as someone who didn't buy the dream, and got out too early. And yes, I fully understand why he says he doesn't regret his decision - after all, what else could he say ? Privately, I betcha he bitterly regrets that he missed out on the biggest payday in his life. When someone comes along with a totally disruptive technology ( Uber, AirBnB) there are those who realise the potential, and there are those who just don't understand. And they miss out. I first heard about AKP when it was still called Global Properties - the whole concept of digital speakers just grabbed me, and I made a fairly serious investment. I am now up approx $1 million, (on paper, yes) but with a lot more expected upside. There are only 27 million shares, this is no pump and dump. The movement in the share price tells me that the chip works....existing holders are picking up what they can and probably new investors are coming on board as well. I first mentioned this stock on this site @$9. It is currently $33.

There is just not enough stock available - there will be either a stock split, maybe 10:1 or someone is going to make a bold offer. $100 per share is only $2.7 billion, which is beer money and bus fares for any serious company in sound technology. How many billion mobile phones get sold every year ? Radios, TVs etc ?


----------



## Zzatopek (19 July 2016)

Mango51 said:


> I take your point re Ronald Wayne- I just used the story as someone who didn't buy the dream, and got out too early. And yes, I fully understand why he says he doesn't regret his decision - after all, what else could he say ? Privately, I betcha he bitterly regrets that he missed out on the biggest payday in his life. When someone comes along with a totally disruptive technology ( Uber, AirBnB) there are those who realise the potential, and there are those who just don't understand. And they miss out. I first heard about AKP when it was still called Global Properties - the whole concept of digital speakers just grabbed me, and I made a fairly serious investment. I am now up approx $1 million, (on paper, yes) but with a lot more expected upside. There are only 27 million shares, this is no pump and dump. The movement in the share price tells me that the chip works....existing holders are picking up what they can and probably new investors are coming on board as well. I first mentioned this stock on this site @$9. It is currently $33.
> 
> There is just not enough stock available - there will be either a stock split, maybe 10:1 or someone is going to make a bold offer. $100 per share is only $2.7 billion, which is beer money and bus fares for any serious company in sound technology. How many billion mobile phones get sold every year ? Radios, TVs etc ?




I've been following this thread for a long time (actually how I came across this site).  I never pulled the trigger but I'm very happy for you, Mango.  You put yourself out on the line and you've ended up with a HUGE payday.  Do something nice with that money, champ


----------



## Roller_1 (19 July 2016)

It is really moving the last few months. 

I hope for your sake it gets to $100 like you said, but i also hope for your sake you have some kind of exit strategy and don't ride the wave all the way back down if that's the way things pan out.. I'm sensing some serious love for the stock but i think that has probably burnt more investors in the past than it's helped

Hopefully $100 though..


----------



## pixel (19 July 2016)

Roller_1 said:


> It is really moving the last few months.
> 
> I hope for your sake it gets to $100 like you said, but i also hope for your sake you have some kind of exit strategy and don't ride the wave all the way back down if that's the way things pan out.. I'm sensing some serious love for the stock but i think that has probably burnt more investors in the past than it's helped
> 
> Hopefully $100 though..




Hear, Hear!
That is precisely what happened to a good mate in 2000: PLS, in its early incarnation, announced plans to join forces with Honeywell (I believe it was) to provide mobile comms services across the Pilbara. My mate went in over his head at 20c a pop and urged me to join him because "this thing will be huuuuuge!"
When the sp crossed $2 (I think it was - might even have been $5), I suggested he at least pull his initial investment out, pay back the loan, maybe take some profit too. "No, it'll go to at least 20 bucks" was the answer. 
Of course, nothing came of those plans, and the sp fell all the way back to 10c, leaving him with zilch. 

Contrast that with a friend who invested some of her own money 2 years ago in LNG, when it languished around 37c. Not long after, at around $4, we celebrated her $1M profit - and she liquidated 90%. Now THAT is smart!


----------



## Roller_1 (19 July 2016)

pixel said:


> Hear, Hear!
> That is precisely what happened to a good mate in 2000: PLS, in its early incarnation, announced plans to join forces with Honeywell (I believe it was) to provide mobile comms services across the Pilbara. My mate went in over his head at 20c a pop and urged me to join him because "this thing will be huuuuuge!"
> When the sp crossed $2 (I think it was - might even have been $5), I suggested he at least pull his initial investment out, pay back the loan, maybe take some profit too. "No, it'll go to at least 20 bucks" was the answer.
> Of course, nothing came of those plans, and the sp fell all the way back to 10c, leaving him with zilch.
> ...




Yep, nothing wrong with loving a stock but at least have a plan to bank the profits..

That's a perfect trade almost! I bet some people bought there and kept holding all the way back to the 50c level recently!

Good one


----------



## Mango51 (19 July 2016)

Zzatopek said:


> I've been following this thread for a long time (actually how I came across this site).  I never pulled the trigger but I'm very happy for you, Mango.  You put yourself out on the line and you've ended up with a HUGE payday.  Do something nice with that money, champ




Thanks. I'm looking at a silver Aston Martin DB9..... But that is still months away. The SP is going crazy, I just keep watching it,  can't believe how much money I make every day. We still wait for the formal announcement re the chip, but everything tells me that a whole bunch of insiders know what's happening. Nearly 65,000 shares traded today, SP up $2.84.......do not know where it will end, but with a buyin price of $3.80, there is no way I can lose.


----------



## Roller_1 (20 July 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Thanks. I'm looking at a silver Aston Martin DB9..... But that is still months away. The SP is going crazy, I just keep watching it,  can't believe how much money I make every day. We still wait for the formal announcement re the chip, but everything tells me that a whole bunch of insiders know what's happening. Nearly 65,000 shares traded today, SP up $2.84.......*do not know where it will end, but with a buyin price of $3.80, there is no way I can lose.*




Don't be Pixels mate



> My mate went in over his head at 20c a pop and urged me to join him because "this thing will be huuuuuge!"
> When the sp crossed $2 (I think it was - might even have been $5), I suggested he at least pull his initial investment out, pay back the loan, maybe take some profit too. "No, it'll go to at least 20 bucks" was the answer.
> Of course, nothing came of those plans, and the sp fell all the way back to 10c, leaving him with zilch.




I hope you post a pic of your Aston though


----------



## Mango51 (20 July 2016)

Roller_1 said:


> Don't be Pixels mate
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you post a pic of your Aston though




That will be happening... At present its still all paper gains, but I watch this stock like a hawk, and if it was suddenly realised that the product was a fantasy, I'd be out in an instant. I would surely be able to get out above $3.80 if I had to. The Pixel story is different to mine - we are talking ground changing technology here. I've visited NZ twice recently, used AirBnB both times. This new concept is hurting hotels, motels, staff etc. They don't pay tax either - my AMEX shows a payment to Ireland, no Aussie ABN or tax file number. I don't know how you can stop it, police it or tax it, but the shareholders in AirBnB are laughing hysterically. Same with Uber - I feel sorry for those poor bastards who paid $200K plus for taxi plates which are now basically worthless. 

My roots are in IT - some people just don't understand that the Internet has changed EVERYTHING. Everything that you believed in, that used to make sense, is no longer appropriate. As for me, I'll keep riding the AKP train to hopefully past $200, then I'm out and buying Sydney property...and my Aston Martin


----------



## pixel (20 July 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Thanks. I'm looking at a silver Aston Martin DB9..... But that is still months away. The SP is going crazy, I just keep watching it,  can't believe how much money I make every day. We still wait for the formal announcement re the chip, but everything tells me that a whole bunch of insiders know what's happening. Nearly 65,000 shares traded today, SP up $2.84.......do not know where it will end, but with a buyin price of $3.80, there is no way I can lose.




Aww mate,
A silver Aston is soo overrated. Makes you conspicuous and attracts attention from all the wrong people.
I'd much rather get this sleek little number back. 





I owned one in my late 20's.
PS for Mango: I share your passion for IT. Been in it all my life. Among others, I was part of the Linotype team that "disrupted" the old hot metal typesetters, introducing photo and CLAD-EDIT text processing.


----------



## Mango51 (20 July 2016)

pixel said:


> Aww mate,
> A silver Aston is soo overrated. Makes you conspicuous and attracts attention from all the wrong people.
> I'd much rather get this sleek little number back.
> 
> ...




Nice car Pixel. I am somewhat embarrassed that I can't identify the specific make/model. Is it a corvette? I'm in the USA later this year with my wife and we'll be driving from Las Vegas to Dallas. Was thinking either a Mustang or Corvette as a hire car. Have always had a sneaking yen for an Aston Martin though - a salesman I worked with in the 80's bought himself a DB5. Anyway, we'll wait and see what happens. Just hold your nerve and stay in. This is totally disruptive technology, some big speaker companies are going to be out of business. I am sure we can figure a way to short them ...means we make even more money.


----------



## Mango51 (20 July 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Nice car Pixel. I am somewhat embarrassed that I can't identify the specific make/model. Is it a corvette? I'm in the USA later this year with my wife and we'll be driving from Las Vegas to Dallas. Was thinking either a Mustang or Corvette as a hire car. Have always had a sneaking yen for an Aston Martin though - a salesman I worked with in the 80's bought himself a DB5. Anyway, we'll wait and see what happens. Just hold your nerve and stay in. This is totally disruptive technology, some big speaker companies are going to be out of business. I am sure we can figure a way to short them ...means we make even more money.




I went to school with a guy  who completed a printing apprenticeship with The Evening Post, in Wellington NZ . Won't tell you his name, but he was back in the days of setting individual lines of type to produce newspapers.  Rupert Murdoch destroyed the English unions when he introduced 
computerised typesetting...it's all over now Baby Blue. 

I often wonder what this guy is doing now. He did a 5 year apprenticeship, thought he was set for life, but technology rendered him irrelevant.  Don't think normal, think outside of the square.


----------



## pixel (20 July 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Nice car Pixel. I am somewhat embarrassed that I can't identify the specific make/model. Is it a corvette? I'm in the USA later this year with my wife and we'll be driving from Las Vegas to Dallas. Was thinking either a Mustang or Corvette as a hire car. Have always had a sneaking yen for an Aston Martin though - a salesman I worked with in the 80's bought himself a DB5. Anyway, we'll wait and see what happens. Just hold your nerve and stay in. This is totally disruptive technology, some big speaker companies are going to be out of business. I am sure we can figure a way to short them ...means we make even more money.




It's an Opel, Mango
They brought the GT out in reply to the Corvette, may even have borrowed some styling from the Jag E. It had the gearbox and transmission between driver and passenger seats (Recaro Sports of course), and the engine far back as well. Road handling was phenomenal, weight distribution being as close as you can get to a middle engine. (I think it was about 55:45 front vs rear.) 4 inch ground clearance, so nothing for unsealed roads or cobblestone paving. At just under 4ft high, she could probably limbo under some road trains :.


----------



## Mango51 (20 July 2016)

pixel said:


> It's an Opel, Mango
> They brought the GT out in reply to the Corvette, may even have borrowed some styling from the Jag E. It had the gearbox and transmission between driver and passenger seats (Recaro Sports of course), and the engine far back as well. Road handling was phenomenal, weight distribution being as close as you can get to a middle engine. (I think it was about 55:45 front vs rear.) 4 inch ground clearance, so nothing for unsealed roads or cobblestone paving. At just under 4ft high, she could probably limbo under some road trains :.




Wow. Almost like a GT 40.
Spectacular looks. I'm married to an Italian, (she drives a Jeep) so all options are on the table. For me, the E-Type is still the sexiest car ever made, but once I could afford one - in the 70's- I did the research and realised that mechanically it was a dud. Back then the joke was that you had to own two Jaguars - one to drive while the other was being fixed/serviced. I do concede that the Germans make sensational cars, while the Italians are just off the page. Hard to imagine that I am seriously considering a car owned by some company in India. But there you have it, I share the same initials as 007... Mr Bourne as well, so I'm in good company.


----------



## pixel (21 July 2016)

... back to Audio Pixels:
I'm still treating this as a swing-trading stock. Made some Intraday profits yesterday, and sold the remainder at Close when the chart finished in a Dark Cloud Cover. I won't buy back before I see a reasonable support level. That can be the bottom of any of those open gaps - right down to $23.10.


----------



## Mango51 (21 July 2016)

pixel said:


> ... back to Audio Pixels:
> I'm still treating this as a swing-trading stock. Made some Intraday profits yesterday, and sold the remainder at Close when the chart finished in a Dark Cloud Cover. I won't buy back before I see a reasonable support level. That can be the bottom of any of those open gaps - right down to $23.10.
> 
> View attachment 67500




That's the difference between you and me. You're an investor, play the charts, buy and sell, take the margin. Me, I've always been in for the long haul, I bought the dream. It doesn't bother me if the price drops a bit, just traders like you taking a profit. I keep my eyes on the big holders, and they ain't selling. I'm in for the really big payday. Remember that I told you about this stock when it was $9 - I imagine you've been in and out of it several times since then, that's your strategy and I respect that. We all have different motives. I suspect the SP will move around a bit over the next few weeks, up - down.... Doesn't worry me. I'm just waiting for late August, early Sepember. If it tanks or rockets, it will be all over the press anyway. Biggest bet I ever made, but - no guts, no glory.


----------



## Mango51 (21 July 2016)

Mango51 said:


> That's the difference between you and me. You're an investor, play the charts, buy and sell, take the margin. Me, I've always been in for the long haul, I bought the dream. It doesn't bother me if the price drops a bit, just traders like you taking a profit. I keep my eyes on the big holders, and they ain't selling. I'm in for the really big payday. Remember that I told you about this stock when it was $9 - I imagine you've been in and out of it several times since then, that's your strategy and I respect that. We all have different motives. I suspect the SP will move around a bit over the next few weeks, up - down.... Doesn't worry me. I'm just waiting for late August, early Sepember. If it tanks or rockets, it will be all over the press anyway. Biggest bet I ever made, but - no guts, no glory.




Apparently some guy called Harry Jennings from BBY rubbished AKP on tv yesterday.

We keep hearing this story trotted out, that the technology does not work, that it will not play music etc.

Quoting again from Danny Lewin, CEO of AudioPixels, at the 2016 AGM:

"Certainly our longtime shareholders are well aware that industry altering innovation of this magnitude doesn't happen overnight. Our accomplishments are the result of a massive engineering effort that has transpired over the course of nearly a decade...here I need to pause and give well-earned recognition to my friend and fellow co-founder Yuval Cohen, who beyond being the technological visionary has led the development effort from its inception. Yuval together with Shay Kaplan our Chief Scientist and fellow co-founder along with our incredibly talented team of engineers and scientists have applied tremendous effort, creativity and dedication to accomplish what many not to long ago, claimed was an impossibility, and in the process we amassed a vast portfolio of intellectual property that includes over 100 granted patents (precisely 119 and counting).
When we launched the company in mid-2006 we had the modest objective of proving or disproving the technical feasibility of the technology. Over the following 3 and half years we examined the fundamental concepts and principles of implementing digital sound reconstruction. Our goal was to understand if it was possible to leverage modern fabrication technologies in order to produce sufficiently loud, qualitative sound in small form factors.
In mid 2009 we definitively offered the proof positive having produced the worlds first, and as far as we know only, generation of silicon chips that were capable of reproducing speech and music at expected quality and sound pressure levels.
The year following that monumental achievement was spent improving the prototypes and demonstrating the technology to industry experts as well as many of the leading companies that have a high stake in audio and loudspeakers. That period of demonstration is still to this day reverberating throughout the industry as they eagerly wait for our products."

Danny Lewin is CEO of AudioPixels.  He knows what the chip can do.  He knows what the patents say.
He has told us as CEO that the chip plays sound, speech, and music.  Danny has a lot invested in the company.  Who are we to believe?


----------



## Mango51 (26 July 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Apparently some guy called Harry Jennings from BBY rubbished AKP on tv yesterday.
> 
> We keep hearing this story trotted out, that the technology does not work, that it will not play music etc.
> 
> ...




Check out conference.go4israel.com
Shanghai, September 20. Danny Lewin (CEO of Audio Pixels) is listed as a speaker


----------



## Dzaak (28 July 2016)

Regarding Go For Israel conference... chatter on Hot Copper is hoping to see the final demos take place BEFORE the conference.  Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 August 2016)

I bought today as part of a MR strategy and promptly sold.  I have a feeling this is going to get smashed very soon.  Not trying to down ramp.


----------



## pixel (2 August 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I bought today as part of a MR strategy and promptly sold.  I have a feeling this is going to get smashed very soon.  Not trying to down ramp.




Regardless whether the technology works at first public demo or not, *no stock rises in a straight line.* When I see a chart hitting resistance, I take profit as much as I can. If, as some optimists hope, the price hits $200, there will be plenty of opportunity to get back on; right now, it looks more likely to be heading for $25 or even $20 - not a bad margin from my sale zone $32-$33.


----------



## levin123 (2 August 2016)

pixel said:


> Regardless whether the technology works at first public demo or not, *no stock rises in a straight line.* When I see a chart hitting resistance, I take profit as much as I can. If, as some optimists hope, the price hits $200, there will be plenty of opportunity to get back on; right now, it looks more likely to be heading for $25 or even $20 - not a bad margin from my sale zone $32-$33.
> 
> View attachment 67609




Unrelated, but what software do you use Pixel to make those pretty graphs?


----------



## pixel (2 August 2016)

levin123 said:


> Unrelated, but what software do you use Pixel to make those pretty graphs?




Pulse software from www.paritech.com.au
I get it free, including live data, from my broker, https://openmarkets.com.au


----------



## levin123 (2 August 2016)

pixel said:


> Pulse software from paritech.com.au
> I get it free, including live data, from my broker, openmarkets.com.au




Thanks!


----------



## Roller_1 (2 August 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I bought today as part of a MR strategy and promptly sold.  I have a feeling this is going to get smashed very soon.  Not trying to down ramp.




Follow the system??


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 August 2016)

Roller_1 said:


> Follow the system??




Manual override.  Looks like I will pay for that.  Anyway... play on.


----------



## Roller_1 (2 August 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Manual override.  Looks like I will pay for that.  Anyway... play on.




even if you held and got smashed, who cares?? a single trade shouldn't hurt too much, if position sizing is ok


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 August 2016)

Well it didn't exactly get smashed.  And it's looking interesting again today.

The HC crew are getting impatient, waiting for the demo.


----------



## pixel (12 August 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Well it didn't exactly get smashed.  And it's looking interesting again today.
> 
> The HC crew are getting impatient, waiting for the demo.




Yesterday, I might have - tentatively - considered placing AKP back on watch, in case the candle might signal a bottom reversal. This morning, however, that possibility is again fading, and it looks now more likely  that the next lower gap is also in need of being filled. (And No: Today's candle can NOT create a reversal pattern with yesterday's Doji. Neither a Morning Star nor any kind of Harami.)




The odds being stacked so strongly against it, no position sizing can make me want to take the risk of "getting smashed". Even a Grand lost may not hurt as much as having to admit afterwards that I paid too much *against better knowledge*. Had I stayed with it from $35 all the way down to $25, I'd really feel stupid.


----------



## Roller_1 (12 August 2016)

the  pattern above the minor support at about $26.80 looks a bit like a H & S reversal. If that's the case it could be heading towards the $18ish mark. Although i personally think on these more speculative stocks anything can happen.


----------



## pixel (12 August 2016)

Roller_1 said:


> the  pattern above the minor support at about $26.80 looks a bit like a H & S reversal. If that's the case it could be heading towards the $18ish mark. Although i personally think on these more speculative stocks anything can happen.




Agree, Roller.

I won't even dismiss the possibility of a Tweezer Bottom/ Matching Lows at $24.44, although $23.10 is the level where I set an alert to reassess whether to buy or not.




... and I like the swings around Fibonacci levels.


----------



## Dzaak (17 August 2016)

Yesterday was very interesting.  Seeing the SP rally back up confirmed some of the speculations on HC that there are market manipulators playing games.

Purely my opinion, but $20 is a pretty safe place to buy.


----------



## Zzatopek (17 August 2016)

Where's Mango? You hanging in there buddy?


----------



## Dzaak (17 August 2016)

Zzatopek said:


> Where's Mango? You hanging in there buddy?




He bought at a very low price. I don't think he's sweating.


----------



## pixel (18 August 2016)

Dzaak said:


> He bought at a very low price. I don't think he's sweating.




Each to his own, maybe he isn't sweating.
If I saw the value of a holding diminished by a third, I would though - regardless of where I bought.
Assume you had 1,000 shares (adjust to suit) that you'd sold for $34,000. At current levels, that amount would buy you 1,450 shares, which is a 45% larger position. Were AKP really to hit $200 a share, you'd have 90 Grand more to spend...


----------



## Mango51 (23 August 2016)

pixel said:


> Each to his own, maybe he isn't sweating.
> If I saw the value of a holding diminished by a third, I would though - regardless of where I bought.
> Assume you had 1,000 shares (adjust to suit) that you'd sold for $34,000. At current levels, that amount would buy you 1,450 shares, which is a 45% larger position. Were AKP really to hit $200 a share, you'd have 90 Grand more to spend...




I still hold 31,000, average buyin @$3.80.
Contracts have been signed with a chip manufacturer, and the CEO has announced that there will be a presentation in Israel prior to 30th Sept. He has announced that they are talking to 50 of the world's largest companies. As I have been saying for 2 years now on this site, this is not a pump and dump. There are only 27 million or so shares, and it seems that the day traders have discovered it. I don't care if the sp moves a dollar or so very day - I made a fairly large bet some 7 years ago, but I trusted the guys who told me about it. I've never been a trader, I'm a gambler. To each their own. And yes, I still believe it will go past $200. After all, that's only $5.7 billion which is beer money and bus fares for disruptive game changing technology. Apple spent more than twice that on Beats, which is old technology.


----------



## Mango51 (23 August 2016)

Mango51 said:


> I still hold 31,000, average buyin @$3.80.
> Contracts have been signed with a chip manufacturer, and the CEO has announced that there will be a presentation in Israel prior to 30th Sept. He has announced that they are talking to 50 of the world's largest companies. As I have been saying for 2 years now on this site, this is not a pump and dump. There are only 27 million or so shares, and it seems that the day traders have discovered it. I don't care if the sp moves a dollar or so very day - I made a fairly large bet some 7 years ago, but I trusted the guys who told me about it. I've never been a trader, I'm a gambler. To each their own. And yes, I still believe it will go past $200. After all, that's only $5.7 billion which is beer money and bus fares for disruptive game changing technology. Apple spent more than twice that on Beats, which is old technology.




And, remember this guys.....I put you onto this stock when it was $9. Anyone who has bought any shares is a long way ahead. Yes, it got to $35 and then dropped. I just saw that as a dead cat bounce, because Fred has this infuriating habit of not releasing information unless he absolutely has to. I was at the AGM where he publicly stated that he regretted taking the company public. When the company needs money, he puts his hand into his own pocket and provides funds, which he subsequently converts into more shares. He has never in the 7 years that I've been involved, ever asked the shareholders for more money. Apart from the Lau's putting up $6 million for a million shares, but I suspect that is a strategic relationship move.


----------



## joeno (24 August 2016)

Mango51 said:


> I still hold 31,000, average buyin @$3.80.
> Contracts have been signed with a chip manufacturer, and the CEO has announced that there will be a presentation in Israel prior to 30th Sept. He has announced that they are talking to 50 of the world's largest companies. As I have been saying for 2 years now on this site, this is not a pump and dump. There are only 27 million or so shares, and it seems that the day traders have discovered it. I don't care if the sp moves a dollar or so very day - I made a fairly large bet some 7 years ago, but I trusted the guys who told me about it. I've never been a trader, I'm a gambler. To each their own. And yes, I still believe it will go past $200. After all, that's only $5.7 billion which is beer money and bus fares for disruptive game changing technology. Apple spent more than twice that on Beats, which is old technology.




Wow congrats you've essentially been made a millionaire by this stock. Can i ask what percentage of your salary and total portfolio the original purchase was to you?


----------



## Mango51 (24 August 2016)

joeno said:


> Wow congrats you've essentially been made a millionaire by this stock. Can i ask what percentage of your salary and total portfolio the original purchase was to you?




Nope, strange question from an Internet stranger. The ATO know how much I earn, and also the balance in my SMSF.


----------



## Eddy123 (25 August 2016)

Mango51 said:


> And, remember this guys.....I put you onto this stock when it was $9. Anyone who has bought any shares is a long way ahead. Yes, it got to $35 and then dropped. I just saw that as a dead cat bounce, because Fred has this infuriating habit of not releasing information unless he absolutely has to. I was at the AGM where he publicly stated that he regretted taking the company public. When the company needs money, he puts his hand into his own pocket and provides funds, which he subsequently converts into more shares. He has never in the 7 years that I've been involved, ever asked the shareholders for more money. Apart from the Lau's putting up $6 million for a million shares, but I suspect that is a strategic relationship move.




I would just like to say well done Mango. I have been following your posts for some time on here and it appears you have done quite well. 
I too bought into AKP at the beginning of this year (after following the company for some time) and have since been enjoying the ride. I think this stock has huge potential and this tech is game changing technology. There are many respected names behind this (despite what some may suggest) and management have a very proven track record thus far. For this stock to be a con job would just make no sense at all, as announcements are thin and cash has largely come from top 20. I believe management know what they have and feel no need to be constantly pushing propaganda. This is all in my opinion of course.

Eagerly awaiting announcement of demo this quarter! Good luck to all.


----------



## Mango51 (7 September 2016)

Eddy123 said:


> I would just like to say well done Mango. I have been following your posts for some time on here and it appears you have done quite well.
> I too bought into AKP at the beginning of this year (after following the company for some time) and have since been enjoying the ride. I think this stock has huge potential and this tech is game changing technology. There are many respected names behind this (despite what some may suggest) and management have a very proven track record thus far. For this stock to be a con job would just make no sense at all, as announcements are thin and cash has largely come from top 20. I believe management know what they have and feel no need to be constantly pushing propaganda. This is all in my opinion of course.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting announcement of demo this quarter! Good luck to all.




Hey Pixel, as we wait for the chip demonstration in Israel, the share price is moving around......what do your fancy charts tell you ? Not that I'm selling, just interested in your input. Just looking at buyers v sellers, always wondering who knows what.


----------



## pixel (12 September 2016)

A gap still beckons at $24.49; but even if that were closed today, I won't rush in just yet.





Support at $21.50 needs to strengthen for a more credible trend reversal. Right now, AKP, like all other stocks, is in free fall and no Buy for me.


----------



## Mango51 (12 September 2016)

pixel said:


> A gap still beckons at $24.49; but even if that were closed today, I won't rush in just yet.
> 
> View attachment 68047
> 
> ...




Currently at $24.70, down $1.55 today. I'm just intrigued as to why people are selling at all. I know the market in general is down, but the problem with AKP is that you just don't know if and when an announcement is going to be made that could send the SP into the stratosphere. The top 20 shareholders are not selling, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Dzaak (27 September 2016)

It looks like a short-term wedge has formed and we're near the apex of it. It looks like AKP is about to get more volatile again.


----------



## pixel (27 September 2016)

Dzaak said:


> It looks like a short-term wedge has formed and we're near the apex of it. It looks like AKP is about to get more volatile again.




That's how I read it too.
A drop through $22.50 would suggest a target just below $15 (gap to $14.98).
A break above $27.50 would promise renewed upside.
Unless either comes about, I'll stand aside and let swingers have their fun..


----------



## Mango51 (30 September 2016)

pixel said:


> That's how I read it too.
> A drop through $22.50 would suggest a target just below $15 (gap to $14.98).
> A break above $27.50 would promise renewed upside.
> Unless either comes about, I'll stand aside and let swingers have their fun..




$15 ? I think pigs will fly before that happens.  Hardly any volume for sale, an expected announcement will see a suspension, and you will not be able to get back in at any reasonable price. But, you pays your money and you takes your choice. Am still very happy with my position, I haven't sold and bought on the rise and fall - if I did, probably couldn't get back to my current position anyway - not enough shares for sale.


----------



## Mango51 (4 October 2016)

Mango51 said:


> $15 ? I think pigs will fly before that happens.  Hardly any volume for sale, an expected announcement will see a suspension, and you will not be able to get back in at any reasonable price. But, you pays your money and you takes your choice. Am still very happy with my position, I haven't sold and bought on the rise and fall - if I did, probably couldn't get back to my current position anyway - not enough shares for sale.





Hey Pixel, the quote below is from someone on Hot Copper, so not from me directly. The post thread includes a graph, but you'd probably need to be a charting expert to understand it, which I'm not. Can you explain to this dumb punter exactly what this means ? Thanks.

SP currently being squeezed between the 30 and 100 day moving average.
Expect a momentous shift in direction any day now !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixel (4 October 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Hey Pixel, the quote below is from someone on Hot Copper, so not from me directly. The post thread includes a graph, but you'd probably need to be a charting expert to understand it, which I'm not. Can you explain to this dumb punter exactly what this means ? Thanks.
> 
> SP currently being squeezed between the 30 and 100 day moving average.
> Expect a momentous shift in direction any day now !!!!!!!!!




Hey Mango,

I know of very few tech traders that use 30 and 100 day MAs, but I know of lots of rampers that try to find an indicator that they can tweak to seemingly confirm their bias. That's not alleging HC was the home of rampers 

So, rather than searching for someone's unconventional chart, let's look at a simple one that I use as stock standard and which gives me a consistent perspective of any stock's position *at the time at which I took the snapshot.*




I have drawn two trendlines, one rising over a longer period, the other falling during the more recent pullback. Since mid-August, when the uptrend was broken, AKP's price has not managed to break above that line, thus confirming that the long-term rally has - at least for the time being - come to an end. The price has also failed to break above the falling trendline, thus confirming that the current direction is still down.
So much for the currrent situation in regard to trends. Neither makes of course any promises of what might happen tomorrow or next week. In order to have a stab at the likely development, we need to look at the market behaviour at the current base (support) level: When sellers tried to bring the price below the $23 level, it looks like they failed and buyers came in at support, However, so far, the buyers couldn't push the sellers much higher, resulting in a stalemate - on a narrower scale, but similar to what I described a few weeks ago for the larger range, roughly from $22 to $27.

Should the sellers succeed and push through current support, the horizontal lines, at Fibonacci Levels over the all-time High and recent Low, may well come into play. Again, it's not a crystal-ball certainty, but statistically significant over a large number of similar price moves. Given the *possibility* of another severe leg down, I cannot find any reason why I should "load up" at this price point. The downtrend needs to be shown to have been broken and the uptrend resumed.

Here endeth the free Charting Lesson.


----------



## pixel (12 October 2016)

Today's Low of $20.40 (so far) beats the $20.50 Low on August 16th, thus establishing a Lower Low.
Combined with the Lower High (8 September vs 20 July), we have a technical downtrend.




Go Short or stay away are the only two technically justifiable options.


----------



## Triathlete (13 October 2016)

Mango51 said:


> $15 ? I think pigs will fly before that happens.




It is getting closer.....better hope it holds at $17.40...closed today @$20 ...42% drop in 3 months and no end in sight yet....


----------



## pixel (13 October 2016)

Triathlete said:


> It is getting closer.....better hope it holds at $17.40...closed today @$20 ...42% drop in 3 months and no end in sight yet....




LOL better hope he finds a sturdy umbrella  Those flying pigs could easily become airsick Wouldn't want to have one with a queasy tummy flying overhead... :1zhelp:


----------



## skc (13 October 2016)

Triathlete said:


> It is getting closer.....better hope it holds at $17.40...closed today @$20 ...42% drop in 3 months and no end in sight yet....






pixel said:


> LOL better hope he finds a sturdy umbrella  Those flying pigs could easily become airsick Wouldn't want to have one with a queasy tummy flying overhead... :1zhelp:




Come on guys... there's no need to taunt someone just because the share price has fallen.

The fundamentals haven't changed!

No seriously. The fundamentals of this stock has always been one lottery ticket. If the technology works then it could be worth $billions... if it doesn't work then it's worth a shell. If one has the knowledge to assess the probability of success then all the power to him/her. If one is buying / selling on price action then the chart is looking very bearish indeed. 

It's times like these that make investing in this kind of company difficult. Do you have faith in your own analysis? Or do you second guess (and may be correctly so) that may be someone knows better?


----------



## Triathlete (14 October 2016)

skc said:


> Come on guys... there's no need to taunt someone just because the share price has fallen.
> 
> The fundamentals haven't changed!
> 
> ...





It is not about taunting anyone...He may very well be correct moving forward,but when a stock price has risen well it is good practice in my book to take some profits *or at least take out his original investment*.

 As we have seen he was well over a million $. He could have sold some once he got the exit signals and there have been many since the high $34.80 and then bought back in at these lower prices.

He has already told us that it is a tightly held stock obviously others have been cashing in at those prices.

He also told us he was not an *investor but a gambler *, I would add that professional gamblers would have taken there money out and *let the houses money run*...He is still doing well out of it anyway but would hate to see it go all the way back down without getting anything back....


----------



## galumay (14 October 2016)

skc said:


> Come on guys... there's no need to taunt someone just because the share price has fallen.




With anyone else I would agree with you skc, but this guy has been relentless in taunting anyone that questioned his high odds bet. 

I had to block him in the end because he was spamming my inbox with boasts about how much money he had made, and how stupid I was for not buying AKP and generally gloating every time the share price moved up.

Karma is a bitch!


----------



## pixel (14 October 2016)

skc said:


> Come on guys... there's no need to taunt someone just because the share price has fallen.
> 
> The fundamentals haven't changed!
> 
> ...




To a degree, I share your sentiment, skc;
I don't like trolls and I don't like taunts. If my banter is perceived by anyone as such, I apologise.
Let me clarify: It would be well-enough known that I draw most of my conclusions from t/a and try to remain sceptical when I hear companies being spruiked with unsubstantiated promises and hopes. Nor do I claim something WILL HAPPEN, but point out the possibility it MAY EVENTUATE based on analysis. 
Readers may disagree, but being dismissed with a "pigs will fly" is IMHO quite disrespectful. Not that I care about that angle when it's delivered against me - I'm rather resilient. But I couldn't resist the opening when the phrase raised memories of a cartoon depicting flying pigs with diarrhea flying overhead and people trying to protect themselves with brollies.

I do feel sorry and pity for every bunny that got suckered in to buy AKP at $30 and above.


----------



## skc (14 October 2016)

pixel said:


> I don't like trolls and I don't like taunts. If my banter is perceived by anyone as such, I apologise.
> 
> Readers may disagree, but being dismissed with a "pigs will fly" is IMHO quite disrespectful.






galumay said:


> I had to block him in the end because he was spamming my inbox with boasts about how much money he had made, and how stupid I was for not buying AKP and generally gloating every time the share price moved up.






Triathlete said:


> He also told us he was not an *investor but a gambler *, I would add that professional gamblers would have taken there money out and *let the houses money run*...He is still doing well out of it anyway but would hate to see it go all the way back down without getting anything back....




Fair point guys... and thanks for the considered response. 

I wish we can fast forward time to the lotto draw and see how this pan out.


----------



## pixel (17 October 2016)

Staying with the T/A theme: Google "Tweezer Bottom"
Today's candle tail is a little short, but it might be worthwhile keeping an eye on the next few days' price development. I see a slim chance of support around $20. Whether or how long that might last is anybody's guess. Therefore, were I to buy back in, I'd do so under speccie rules with very tight stops.


----------



## Mango51 (19 October 2016)

pixel said:


> Staying with the T/A theme: Google "Tweezer Bottom"
> Today's candle tail is a little short, but it might be worthwhile keeping an eye on the next few days' price development. I see a slim chance of support around $20. Whether or how long that might last is anybody's guess. Therefore, were I to buy back in, I'd do so under speccie rules with very tight stops.
> 
> View attachment 68450




Thank you for the chart lessons Pixel. I also appreciate the well meaning comments of many posters. But, I assure you, I know what I'm doing. As posted above, if the chip works, it's worth billions. If not, then bugger all. I do think Garpal Gumnut is a tad precious:

On the 3rd of June he posted :

Garpal Gumnut's Avatar Join Date
Jan 2006
Location
Ross Island Hotel, South Townsville, Citizen.
Posts
8,629
Blog Entries
19
Default Re: AKP - Audio Pixels Holdings
For any ASF members with an ounce of inquisitive reasoning left on this raft of fools, please do a google search on Fred Bart, your saviour and the means by which you will all reach financial nirvana. 

Or not. 

No charts, just google.com 

gg

So, In his humble opinion, I'm a fool on a raft. I gently reminded him that I had alerted this site about Audio Pixels when the SP was $9, and he could have made a lot of money. Well, if he calls that "taunting" he has his own serious problems. English is obviously not his first language, so I should probably cut him some slack. Everyone has their own investing policy, and you know what mine is. The fact that it may not be the same as yours doesn't make me wrong, just makes me different. In the past I've sold out too early and couldn't get back - I've also waited too long, and lost a fortune - got screwed by the Russians over FMS. Am still a gambler, watching AKP like a hawk. Good luck to all, whatever your strategy is.


----------



## Mango51 (19 October 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Thank you for the chart lessons Pixel. I also appreciate the well meaning comments of many posters. But, I assure you, I know what I'm doing. As posted above, if the chip works, it's worth billions. If not, then bugger all. I do think Garpal Gumnut is a tad precious:
> 
> On the 3rd of June he posted :
> 
> ...




20/20 hindsight is a wondrous thing, yes, I could have sold at $34, and bought back in at $21. But what if it only slipped a dollar or so, and then spiralled upwards ? Easy to comment now, knowing what actually happened. I'm not complaining, happy with my position.


----------



## pixel (19 October 2016)

Mango51 said:


> 20/20 hindsight is a wondrous thing, yes, I could have sold at $34, and bought back in at $21. But what if it only slipped a dollar or so, and then spiralled upwards ? Easy to comment now, knowing what actually happened. I'm not complaining, happy with my position.




It's not hindsight at all, Mango.
The odds for a mere $1 were infinitesimal, although I concede that, at the time, I wouldn't have put a firm figure on the exact profit margin.
Just like you suggested a rise from $9 at the time, I drew my conclusions from T/A at the time it started to drop from $34. High conviction, High probability, calculating the odds. 
btw, I did trade AKP from $9, even bought more when $10 was broken; but even then I took profits whenever my charts indicated resistance.

Since the appearance of those two reversal candles, I'm estimating that the odds are changing, favouring $20 as the new support level. Hence I'm buying back in - about 40% below my last sale.




*However ... *if it doesn't play out as expected, I'll adjust to changed market behaviour. In the current situation, it means I'll secure my capital by selling immediately. Three months ago, it would have meant buying back in at whatever price suited my objectives.


----------



## pixel (3 November 2016)

This time, $19 looks destined to fail.
Just for the record: I'm already off, time-stopped before it broke below $20.


----------



## pixel (4 November 2016)

Today's announcement made me change my mind - yet again 
It's possible that we're fed another set of excuses for delays and the need for more "refinements", but the last paragraph about turning a sound chip into an image projector caught my imagination.

If the AKP chip works as previous descriptions seem to indicate, it is quite possible to program it in such a way as to stimulate the surface of the eye - or any other area of touch-sensitive body surface - to project the equivalent of an "image" on to it. Not much "Science" needed to understand the concept. Google "pinbox 3d" or look at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV-GJWjb6qM
Then translate each pin position of the 3D image into ultrasound waves of equivalent intensity/ pressure, and you'll get the concept. Note that blind people have a heightened sensitivity to touch, so they will easily learn to interpret pressure differences as a "picture". 

Looking at yesterday's drop through $19 as a "false break", I've decided to take another gamble and bought back in the low $21's. Let's see where this takes us over the next "4 to 8 weeks."


----------



## pixel (7 November 2016)

Looks like I fell for another big promise. Serves me right. Some lessons are harder to learn than others.




I sold into the Open this morning. Wake me up at $15. Or maybe $11.70? 
(compare the chart I posted on 4th October)

PS: it's already below $15, so make that $10.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 November 2016)

That's a very odd pair of candles.  Massive range and whipsaw.

That Friday candle is almost always a short sign.


----------



## sikboy (7 November 2016)

Is this the biggest pump and dump story of the year?


----------



## pixel (7 November 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> That's a very odd pair of candles.  Massive range and whipsaw.
> 
> That Friday candle is almost always a short sign.




Agree, GB
Apparently, Thursday's buyers pumped it up after the announcement (inside job?) and made a quick profit.
I should've sold Intraday Friday or at least into the Close. 
Still keeping an eye on it though ...


----------



## Triathlete (8 November 2016)

pixel said:


> Today's Low of $20.40 (so far) beats the $20.50 Low on August 16th, thus establishing a Lower Low.
> Combined with the Lower High (8 September vs 20 July),* we have a technical downtrend*.
> 
> Go Short or stay away are the only two technically justifiable options.




Looks like it is still in a downtrend,it has been pretty volatile these last two days...may find some support at $13-$14 is my thoughts at the moment.


----------



## Mango51 (8 November 2016)

Triathlete said:


> Looks like it is still in a downtrend,it has been pretty volatile these last two days...may find some support at $13-$14 is my thoughts at the moment.




Pump and dump ? A fraction of 1% of the shares were bought and sold. Moved the share price between 12-20%, but for every seller, there was a buyer. If you look at the course of trading, you will see a huge number of trades that involve less than 100 shares, sometimes in just single digits. I trade via CommSec, and the minimum trade is $500. 

Some very clever people out there are trying to depress the SP so they can accumulate at a very low price. They use simultaneous sell/buy trades to force the price down, often with single digit trades.

None of the major holders are selling. There are only 26 million shares out there..... someone is trying very hard to accumulate from the small holders by shaking the tree. Some people get nervous and sell, I'm not.

I say it again - for every seller, there was a buyer, and the shares sold represented a tiny fraction of 1% of total shares. I wonder how many of this small fraction were bought and sold multiple times.


----------



## pixel (8 November 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Pump and dump ?
> 
> [...]
> 
> I trade via CommSec, and *the minimum trade is $500*.




Not so, Mango.
The minimum *HOLDING* aka a "marketable parcel" should be $500 worth. But once you hold that, you can add any number of shares, buying in lots of one or ten thousand, doesn't matter.
Similar with selling: All you need is make sure that a partial sale leaves you a marketable parcel, or you need to put the last $500 worth up for sale in one bloc.

With regard to minimum brokerage, I don't know how Commsuc handle multiple buys and sells in a day; lots of onliners will bundle your small trades and only charge one minimum brokerage a day. And then there are the bots and algo trading machines. People may be whingeing about those, but they're here to stay because they give big players an advantage. (small players too, if they know how to do it.)


----------



## skc (8 November 2016)

Mango51 said:


> I say it again - for every seller, there was a buyer




How does this argument make any sense?

When shares go up, for every buyer there's a seller, so that's bad then? 

Or

Because there are buyers and sellers in all transactions, so price movements are neither good nor bad?

But then...



Mango51 said:


> This technology is a total game changer, the *price increase tells me that the  chip works*




Does the share price decrease tell you that the chip doesn't work?

Price movements only tell you if more or less people "_think_" it will work. It doesn't change the probability of whether it actually works. 

If your investment / punting style involves ignoring the share price that's perfectly fine. But try not to spread the incorrect (albeit popular) logic from the other forum that results only in mis-interpretations.


----------



## Mango51 (8 November 2016)

pixel said:


> Not so, Mango.
> The minimum *HOLDING* aka a "marketable parcel" should be $500 worth. But once you hold that, you can add any number of shares, buying in lots of one or ten thousand, doesn't matter.
> Similar with selling: All you need is make sure that a partial sale leaves you a marketable parcel, or you need to put the last $500 worth up for sale in one bloc.
> 
> With regard to minimum brokerage, I don't know how Commsuc handle multiple buys and sells in a day; lots of onliners will bundle your small trades and only charge one minimum brokerage a day. And then there are the bots and algo trading machines. People may be whingeing about those, but they're here to stay because they give big players an advantage. (small players too, if they know how to do it.)




Pixel, as you know, I hold 31,000 AKP. I have tried to buy 10 shares or so, but Commsec will not let me. I just get a message saying that the minimum transaction must be $500 or more. But other buyers or sellers seem to be able to sell or buy 5 or six shares in a single transaction, as shown under the tab Course of Sales. These are all shown as individual transactions, often seconds or minutes apart. There are a lot of other holders like me who suspect that people are trying to force us to sell by manipulating the SP. The total shares traded on a daily basis is a Mickey Mouse number anyway, basically a statistical rounding to the 3rd decimal point of 1%.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 November 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Pixel, as you know, I hold 31,000 AKP. I have tried to buy 10 shares or so, but Commsec will not let me. I just get a message saying that the minimum transaction must be $500 or more. But other buyers or sellers seem to be able to sell or buy 5 or six shares in a single transaction, as shown under the tab Course of Sales. These are all shown as individual transactions, often seconds or minutes apart. There are a lot of other holders like me who suspect that people are trying to force us to sell by manipulating the SP. The total shares traded on a daily basis is a Mickey Mouse number anyway, basically a statistical rounding to the 3rd decimal point of 1%.




Institutional traders can buy/sell any amount they like.  Different rules.  If you were generating massive brokerage fees like they do, your broker may well cut you a similar deal.

Manipulation happens all the time in mids and small stocks.  ASIC condones it, so there's nothing we can do.


----------



## Roller_1 (8 November 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Pixel, as you know, I hold 31,000 AKP. I have tried to buy 10 shares or so, but Commsec will not let me. I just get a message saying that the minimum transaction must be $500 or more. But other buyers or sellers seem to be able to sell or buy 5 or six shares in a single transaction, as shown under the tab Course of Sales. These are all shown as individual transactions, often seconds or minutes apart. There are a lot of other holders like me who suspect that people are trying to force us to sell by manipulating the SP. The total shares traded on a daily basis is a Mickey Mouse number anyway, basically a statistical rounding to the 3rd decimal point of 1%.




Someone might have sold a parcel of 10,000 shares yesterday but the broker could only execute it in smaller lots due to lack of buyers or buyers intermittently executing a buy order. Maybe someone dumped a decent amount into the market early then buyers snapped them up during the day. Hence the small lots here and there

Mango if you tried to flog off your 31,000 they wouldn't sell in a large lump i wouldn't have thought, in such a thinly traded stock anyway


----------



## Mango51 (8 November 2016)

Roller_1 said:


> Someone might have sold a parcel of 10,000 shares yesterday but the broker could only execute it in smaller lots due to lack of buyers or buyers intermittently executing a buy order. Maybe someone dumped a decent amount into the market early then buyers snapped them up during the day. Hence the small lots here and there
> 
> Mango if you tried to flog off your 31,000 they wouldn't sell in a large lump i wouldn't have thought, in such a thinly traded stock anyway




Roller, I respect your comment.  I am however, just a tad paranoid, and I'm not Robinson Crusoe. I think you're wrong on one point though - if I was to offer my parcel at market I suspect they'd be snapped up in an instant. The SP is moving wildly, but the volume is Mickey Mouse. There aren't enough shares for sale anyway to make it a good P & D prospect. In my humble opinion, people are playing games, trying to force people like me to sell. Just compare the detailed quote against the course of sales - Sales are happening, but the detailed quote doesn't change.


----------



## pixel (14 November 2016)

"For every seller there was a buyer."
True, and this time around, I was one of those accommodating buyers.
Meanwhile, I'm holding the same number of AKP as I sold 4 months ago, but at half the capital exposure.
(No, I won't put all eggs into one basket. Diversification rules.)




the gap above $19 starts to look attractive now.


----------



## Mango51 (15 November 2016)

pixel said:


> "For every seller there was a buyer."
> True, and this time around, I was one of those accommodating buyers.
> Meanwhile, I'm holding the same number of AKP as I sold 4 months ago, but at half the capital exposure.
> (No, I won't put all eggs into one basket. Diversification rules.)
> ...




Pixel, maybe you need to consider some other issues with AKP when relying on charts. Today, AKP closed at $16.56, a drop of 58 cents, a 3.38% loss. A total of 10,787 shares were traded, out of a total of 26,893, 409.
We are talking a tiny fraction of total shares --- .000401
If this same percentage was to be applied to BHP, Rio Tinto or NAB etc, would we see the same result ? The answer is no. There are only 2,043 shareholders, as I have said before I am wary of people manipulating the SP to get nervous people to sell. Yes, I could have sold out and made a substantial profit.... but, I've always been worried that I couldn't get back in. So, I hold and I wait. My only worry right now is do I cook a turkey or a 5 kilo prime rib for Christmas.. happy days !!!!


----------



## pixel (8 December 2016)

Mango51 said:


> Pixel, maybe you need to consider some other issues with AKP when relying on charts. Today, AKP closed at $16.56, a drop of 58 cents, a 3.38% loss. A total of 10,787 shares were traded, out of a total of 26,893, 409.
> We are talking a tiny fraction of total shares --- .000401
> If this same percentage was to be applied to BHP, Rio Tinto or NAB etc, would we see the same result ? The answer is no. There are only 2,043 shareholders, as I have said before I am wary of people manipulating the SP to get nervous people to sell. Yes, I could have sold out and made a substantial profit.... but, I've always been worried that I couldn't get back in. So, I hold and I wait. My only worry right now is do I cook a turkey or a 5 kilo prime rib for Christmas.. happy days !!!!




Merry Christmas, Mango 
I see no need to overindulge, no matter what the Season.

Re AKP, the only facts I "need to consider" are the facts that show up in my charts. Anything else, especially opinions expressed in blogs from unknown sources, don't figure in my trading.

As to the chart though, the last few weeks have shown me some encouraging signs of a recovery. I took particular interest in the Fibonacci retracement from the High on 29/11 to tbe bottom on the 30th, and the subsequent rise until it broke the earlier resistance again today. That's when I bought again, but shall exit if it turns out to be a false break. Let's call it an even $20 must-hold support.




If it does continue upwards, $24 would seem the next logical target where resistance might show again.


----------



## pixel (28 December 2016)

pixel said:


> exit if it turns out to be a false break. Let's call it an even $20 must-hold support








Instead of holding support, $20 held as resistance. You know what that means...


----------



## Triathlete (28 December 2016)

skc said:


> Fair point guys... and thanks for the considered response.
> 
> I wish we can fast forward time to the lotto draw and see how this pan out.




AKP share price might be starting to pan out today.....not looking good at all today.....I guess this is an example of how $650K in profits disappears in a few months.


----------



## Triathlete (28 December 2016)

Triathlete said:


> Looks like it is still in a downtrend,it has been pretty volatile these last two days...may find some support at $13-$14 is my thoughts at the moment.




I guess this target has been hit today after 7 weeks....where to now for AKP...?????


----------



## joeno (28 December 2016)

Why the terrible performance lately?


----------



## Triathlete (29 December 2016)

joeno said:


> Why the terrible performance lately?




For starters it is only a speculative company.....This may explain though..

Audio Pixel Holdings announced that it has completed the MEMS-ASIC integration stage. *The overall product performance did not reach certain critical objectives required for its commercialized product*. As indicated in the 4 November 2016 announcement, the first batch of MEMS devices received from the fab deviated from the required voltage specifications in that they required higher operational voltages. Notwithstanding exhaustive attempts to apply advanced techniques throughout the integration process, ultimately the higher voltages required to actuate the particular MEMS transducers produced in the lead batch of wafers, have so far proven to be beyond the drive capabilities of its ASIC controller.


----------



## Mango51 (9 January 2017)

Most of you know I am a long term AKP tragic. I am not amused by the latest share price slump, but I've been in the IT industry for over 30 years - I've seen it all. I see this as a slight hiccup, and haven't sold any shares. As they said....

"The overall product performance did not reach certain critical objectives required for our commercialized product.

As indicated in the November 4th 2016 announcement, the first batch of MEMS devices received from the fab deviated from the required voltage specifications in that they required higher operational voltages. Notwithstanding exhaustive attempts to apply advanced techniques throughout the integration process, ultimately the higher voltages required to actuate the particular MEMS transducers produced in the lead batch of wafers, have so far proven to be beyond the drive capabilities of our ASIC controller.

The company has identified the root cause for the voltage gap and has implemented a relatively simple design modification that will bring the device back into specification without disrupting the fabrication process flow " 

So, we still wait for the next announcement by Fred....who hasn't sold any shares either, and the top 20 stays the same. 
A minute fraction of one %  moves the share price around... I don't worry at all. A lot of you guys are traders, buying and selling.... AKP must drive you mad !!!! 

Me, I bought in early, average $3.80 and I'm just waiting.


----------



## pixel (10 January 2017)

Mango51 said:


> Me, I bought in early, average $3.80 and I'm just waiting.



waiting for what? You almost had a 10-bagger a couple of months ago. Now it's less than four. But it's your money.
Have a read of and listen to this: https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/04/lg-display-65-inch-oled-screen-crystal-sound/
The competition never sleeps and could quickly make a brilliant invention obsolete. Remember Betamax?


----------



## joeno (13 January 2017)

Guess this one could drop to the $10 zone. I'd stock up around then.


----------



## pixel (21 February 2017)

joeno said:


> Why the terrible performance lately?



Have you read any performance updates lately?
No news is NOT always good news.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 February 2017)

pixel said:


> Have you read any performance updates lately?
> No news is NOT always good news.




These guys have had a long time to make this work, i would think that if they really had something some of the big manufacturers would of been throwing money at this...No news is NOT always good news.


----------



## pixel (20 March 2017)

Who is buying now? 
The chart suggests a bottom may be in place - near enough the $10.70 I had estimated a few months ago. Not an enormous daily volume, but a steady rise the last few weeks.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Still very speccie, but I'm taking an early punt. DYOR and FYOP


----------



## pixel (21 March 2017)

something's cooking ...


----------



## Miner (21 March 2017)

Mango51@
You must be too busy to count your green notes with latest rise of AKP ??
Congratus mate


----------



## Mango51 (19 April 2017)

Well, the AGM is 31st May, at the Westin, Martin Place, Sydney. I will be there. Easy to recognise, I'm a big ugly guy with a shaved head and a black moustache. Last reports are that the working chip will be delivered prior to May 31st, so an interesting few weeks ahead. So far, there are 50 cents or so movements in the stock price, but no real volume. The serious holders are staying put, and you won't be surprised to know that so am I. I concede, it is an infuriating company as far as shareholder info is concerned, but, I've made my bed and will lie in it.


----------



## Mango51 (29 May 2017)

Am packing my bag to get to Sydney. Pixel, what are your charts telling you ? Whatever, I will be having a good lunch. Am booked at Beppi's.


----------



## McLovin (29 May 2017)

Mango51 said:


> Am packing my bag to get to Sydney. Pixel, what are your charts telling you ? Whatever, I will be having a good lunch. Am booked at Beppi's.




Dude it's 2017, not 1987. Beppi's is rubbish. Try Lucio's.


----------



## pixel (29 May 2017)

slim prickings. A 2-month long flag pattern, interrupted by a brief dip to close a lower gap in the flagpole. That is encouraging.
However, there's a long way to go yet if the gap above is going to be filled. I really doubt that will happen before the 31st.


----------



## pixel (30 May 2017)

News Break:
AKP commences integration testing of the modified chips.
Trading resumes at 14:57


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 May 2017)

And they like it.


----------



## Mango51 (31 May 2017)

McLovin said:


> Dude it's 2017, not 1987. Beppi's is rubbish. Try Lucio's.



Mate, I'm a conservative person. I find something I like, and I stick to it. Beppi's has always been special to me... also Machiavelli and if you want outrageous German/Dutch/ Swiss food try Stuyvesant House in Crows Nest. Rudi and Max put on a great show. I've been going to these restaurants for over 25 years. Always get excellent service and food. The fact that they're still in business, with the original owners, says it all. Looking forward to the AKP meeting in about 7 hours. Should be an interesting meeting. My one real worry is that even if the chip works, can we manufacture enough of them quickly to meet demand ?


----------



## skc (31 May 2017)

Mango51 said:


> *My one real worry is that even if the chip works, can we manufacture enough of them quickly to meet demand ?*




Lol. What a great line. Reminds me of a classic interview Q&A.

_Interviewer: What do you think is your biggest weakness?
Interviewee: My biggest weakness is that I work too hard and sets a very high standard for myself and people around me._


----------



## pixel (31 May 2017)

I'd like to see it test the breakout level at $16.50 before I commit any more cash to my current position. The gap to $19.06 has been filled - prematurely, I'd have to say. But this morning's initial exuberant gap-up was closed in a sell-down after the AGM started. Maybe Investors were left underwhelmed by the presentations? Or too many question about timing and quality control remained unanswered? W8NC ...


----------



## Zzatopek (31 May 2017)

Mango51 said:


> Mate, I'm a conservative person. I find something I like, and I stick to it. Beppi's has always been special to me... also Machiavelli and if you want outrageous German/Dutch/ Swiss food try Stuyvesant House in Crows Nest. Rudi and Max put on a great show. I've been going to these restaurants for over 25 years. Always get excellent service and food. The fact that they're still in business, with the original owners, says it all. Looking forward to the AKP meeting in about 7 hours. Should be an interesting meeting. My one real worry is that even if the chip works, can we manufacture enough of them quickly to meet demand ?



Hey Mango, I was too busy to go to Sydney.  Any insight you could share? 
Cheers


----------



## pixel (1 June 2017)

pixel said:


> I'd like to see it test the breakout level at $16.50 before I commit any more cash to my current position.



... and that's exactly what appears to have happened this morning:


----------



## Mango51 (12 June 2017)

Zzatopek said:


> Hey Mango, I was too busy to go to Sydney.  Any insight you could share?
> Cheers



Positive meeting. Stood up and said the chip works, and they are talking to the world's largest companies. Expect to demonstrate imminently in Israel. More detail available on HotCopper. I don't worry about the stock price, just day traders playing around. Volume is nothing. Fred is looking to sell the company, he's not gunna hang around and get into the manufacturing business. My strategy is quite simple....hang in and wait. As for you ? Do what you like.


----------



## pixel (14 June 2017)

Tentative call:
Previous resistance ($16.50) has been tested in today's pullback and found to be new holding support. In the process, the gap that had been left open a few days ago at $16.60 is now also closed. All that's needed now is some decent buying-up


----------



## Mango51 (15 June 2017)

Y'all need to understand something about AKP. It is a very tightly held speculative stock. The top 20 shareholders control 60-70% of the stock, can be assumed to be "in the know" and are not selling. The buying and selling is all by day traders, a few hundred or thousand shares, which means nothing. There are only 27 million shares on offer, daily turnover is a fraction of one %. What I am saying is that the normal rules that apply to NAB, BHP, etc do not work here. Waiting for volume is a fruitless exercise, Fred and his family & friends ain't selling. I was at the AGM. The directors said that the chip works. That they are demonstrating to the largest companies in the world. Fred doesn't seem to be the sort of bloke that wants to set up and run a manufacturing business over a number of years. IMHO, he wants to be bought out . He said that live demonstrations were "imminent". As I have said before, if this chip works as described, the company is worth anything. If not, then it's worth nothing. To each their own, we'll know soon enough.


----------



## Mango51 (20 June 2017)

Mango51 said:


> Y'all need to understand something about AKP. It is a very tightly held speculative stock. The top 20 shareholders control 60-70% of the stock, can be assumed to be "in the know" and are not selling. The buying and selling is all by day traders, a few hundred or thousand shares, which means nothing. There are only 27 million shares on offer, daily turnover is a fraction of one %. What I am saying is that the normal rules that apply to NAB, BHP, etc do not work here. Waiting for volume is a fruitless exercise, Fred and his family & friends ain't selling. I was at the AGM. The directors said that the chip works. That they are demonstrating to the largest companies in the world. Fred doesn't seem to be the sort of bloke that wants to set up and run a manufacturing business over a number of years. IMHO, he wants to be bought out . He said that live demonstrations were "imminent". As I have said before, if this chip works as described, the company is worth anything. If not, then it's worth nothing. To each their own, we'll know soon enough.



Interesting day....volume hit 21,596 which is a lot. Could be the comments made today  by Alan Kohler, Business Editor of The Australian stirred some interest. He also spoke to Fred Bart, and the discussion is available on the AKP website. Current price $17.36


----------



## pixel (28 June 2017)

Looks like some good news in the pipeline.
I take the 5c gap-up as continuation, possibly even break-away. ... holding


----------



## Mango51 (28 June 2017)

Hey Pixel.... as Obi Won Kenobi famously said ....." I sense a movement in the Force "
What are your charts telling you as we charge through $18  albeit on small volumes ? Top 20 ain't selling, I suspect the day traders are having a riotous time. Still, I look on the bright side, I'm up $39K so far today. Not a bad days work. Might open another bottle of red..


----------



## pixel (6 July 2017)

On the ones I bought around $11, I'm up a bit over 70% so far today; or three times that, considering the earlier gains ... you remember what I told you in the $30's.
Right now, the Chart says "Wait what happens at the $19.50 resistance!" Top up if it breaks and becomes support; take profit on pullback and repurchase at support.


----------



## Mango51 (11 July 2017)

pixel said:


> On the ones I bought around $11, I'm up a bit over 70% so far today; or three times that, considering the earlier gains ... you remember what I told you in the $30's.
> Right now, the Chart says "Wait what happens at the $19.50 resistance!" Top up if it breaks and becomes support; take profit on pullback and repurchase at support.
> 
> View attachment 71730
> ...



Positive announcement today, SP is now at $23, up $4. And it's not even lunchtime. There is a comparison of the top 20 holders on HotCopper  over a 6 month period. There is virtually no change except # 20, a guy called Norbert Lipton, with 193,500 is no longer on the list. He is possibly the guy who has been quietly selling over the last 3 months, the other 19, including the Bart Family and the Israelis haven't changed. Poor old Norbert missed out on today-  The train is leaving the station....


----------



## McLovin (11 July 2017)

Mango51 said:


> Positive announcement today, SP is now at $23, up $4. And it's not even lunchtime. There is a comparison of the top 20 holders on HotCopper  over a 6 month period. There is virtually no change except # 20, a guy called Norbert Lipton, with 193,500 is no longer on the list. He is possibly the guy who has been quietly selling over the last 3 months, the other 19, including the Bart Family and the Israelis haven't changed. Poor old Norbert missed out on today-  The train is leaving the station....




Norbert Lipton is no dummy. He was involved in Anaconda back in the 1990s and, I think, Fortescue. Not that I'd read too much into movements in individual shareholdings. What's more interesting is not the members of the Jewish community that are on the register, but the ones that aren't.

Anyway, that's just speculation on my part that adds zero value to the discussion.


----------



## pixel (11 July 2017)

McLovin said:


> Norbert Lipton is no dummy. He was involved in Anaconda back in the 1990s and, I think, Fortescue. Not that I'd read too much into movements in individual shareholdings. What's more interesting is not the members of the Jewish community that are on the register, but the ones that aren't.
> 
> Anyway, that's just speculation on my part that adds zero value to the discussion.



Thanks McLovin
IMHO, Your observation does add significant value to this discussion. Far more than speculation about success or otherwise of the chips and wafers.
Across the road, the starry-eyed rampers ask "who in their right mind would sell?" As you said, Robert Lipton is no dummy; neither would I concede that a lot is wrong with my own mind 
So, here is my confession: I watched the 1- and 5-minute charts and noticed a momentum shift at the usual "time of change", 11:30 am. Which is when I fed my entire holdings into the offer side at $23. And going by the chart, I'll start picking some up when the pullback that's already under way gets close to the breakout level. As always, *provided the old resistance becomes support.*
(even at $20, I can buy over 10% more shares for the money I received at $23.)


----------



## Mango51 (11 July 2017)

Never said Norbert Lipton was a dummy, just that I thought he'd sold out too soon. He did have a fairly significant holding, and someone had been selling from $14-$19 in small amounts, maybe a few thousand a day. There are only 2,000 odd shareholders, and the chart shows the top 20, and also the ranges of shares that people hold. At the very least, people have been able to make considerable sums trading this stock since I raised it in this forum at $9. Pixel ( for obvious reasons) was a tad annoyed at me for not raising it sooner. Anyway, to each there own. I await developments in August with interest.


----------



## pixel (7 August 2017)

As long as lower gaps remain in play and no compelling argument for higher support is showing, I'll stay on the side lines. (Plenty of other fish in the sea offering profit.)


----------



## Mango51 (9 October 2017)

pixel said:


> View attachment 72168
> 
> 
> As long as lower gaps remain in play and no compelling argument for higher support is showing, I'll stay on the side lines. (Plenty of other fish in the sea offering profit.)
> ...



Pixel..or Picksel... you've been quiet lately. If this was a chess game, I suspect we're getting close to the end game. Currently $24.  If it happens the way I think it will, we'll probably get to meet in Sydney. Vladisimo is buying the drinks..


----------



## Roller_1 (9 October 2017)

Mango51 said:


> Pixel..or Picksel... you've been quiet lately. If this was a chess game, I suspect we're getting close to the end game. Currently $24.  If it happens the way I think it will, we'll probably get to meet in Sydney. Vladisimo is buying the drinks..



whats the latest on the 'chip' mango


----------



## Mango51 (9 October 2017)

Roller_1 said:


> whats the latest on the 'chip' mango



Well..as I've always said. To each their own. I am not a licensed financial advisor, but fair to say that anyone on this site that has read my posts when I first mentioned AKP ( @ $9 ) should have made a fortune by now. I bought in at $3.89, so I really don't care. The top 20 are not selling, it's just the day traders having some fun. 20,000 or so shares out of 27 million on a daily basis is nothing. If the chip works, then the shares are worth anything.... if it doesn't work, then it's worth nothing, a real binary decision. If this thing works, it will be soooooooo spectacular. For me, it's just a big bet. I just wait... Vladisimo is buying the drinks, maybe I get to meet in person in Sydney the people I've been talking to online.


----------



## Mango51 (11 October 2017)

Mango51 said:


> Well..as I've always said. To each their own. I am not a licensed financial advisor, but fair to say that anyone on this site that has read my posts when I first mentioned AKP ( @ $9 ) should have made a fortune by now. I bought in at $3.89, so I really don't care. The top 20 are not selling, it's just the day traders having some fun. 20,000 or so shares out of 27 million on a daily basis is nothing. If the chip works, then the shares are worth anything.... if it doesn't work, then it's worth nothing, a real binary decision. If this thing works, it will be soooooooo spectacular. For me, it's just a big bet. I just wait... Vladisimo is buying the drinks, maybe I get to meet in person in Sydney the people I've been talking to online.





Roller_1 said:


> whats the latest on the 'chip' mango




Current price $25.80, up $3 this week, and its only Wednesday. Make your own decisions, read your own charts.... whatever. Several people on this site have rubbished AKP.... I wonder if McLovin is a holder. It must be obvious to all by now that there are some serious dollars that have already been made.. buying, selling, buying, selling.... and IMHO, still a way to go.


----------



## McLovin (11 October 2017)

Mango51 said:


> Several people on this site have rubbished AKP.... I wonder if McLovin is a holder.




The only thing I've rubbished in this thread is your decision to dine at Beppi's. I stick by that. 

I've asked a few questions, none of which have been answered beyond "trust Fred". I truly hope you make lots of money on this, mango. I don't wish anyone to lose money. I, however, remain a skeptic.


----------



## galumay (11 October 2017)

McLovin said:


> I don't wish anyone to lose money. I, however, remain a skeptic.




Ditto.


----------



## Roller_1 (11 October 2017)

+1.


----------



## Mango51 (11 October 2017)

OK McLovin, let's agree to disagree on restaurants. On AKP however, the facts are simple. I bought in 7 years ago @ approx $3.80 or so. Since then, the price has jumped to $34 then dropped to $9 and is now back at $25, so lots of opportunities to make money since I mentioned it @$9. I could sell now and be way ahead, but  I haven't sold, as I believe it has a long way to go. I'm not a big fan of using charting techniques best suited to BHP or the banks on something as weird as AKP where a tiny fraction of 1% is traded daily. To me it's just a big bet, and if it comes off, then I'm in hogs heaven. I'm pretty confident that it won't drop below $4, so can't see me losing money.


----------



## pixel (19 October 2017)

Mango51 said:


> I'm not a big fan of using charting techniques best suited to BHP or the banks on something as weird as AKP where a tiny fraction of 1% is traded daily.



Regardless how many shares are *issued*, T/A operates on the number of shares *traded*. So, the Mathematics works for AKP just as well as it does for BHP. Of course, if you're happy watching your profit go from zero to 1000% and drop back 70% from 10-fold, by all means ignore the lost opportunities.


----------



## Mango51 (23 October 2017)

OK Pixel....just look at the volumes traded on a daily basis. It's a minute fraction of 1%, just a few thousand shares every day, out of a total of 27 million. Currently 0.00026289.  I'm not in the business of selling a few hundred shares a day  - essentially the action is day traders selling to each other. You do it your way, I'll do it mine.  I got bigger fish to fry. What really triggers the big price changes are positive or negative announcements. There will be some soon, and if positive, you won't be able to get back in at any significant volume. You can't buy a sizeable parcel now, the shares just aren't available. Any new capital raising can be restricted to those in the know, and will be approved at any AGM. If you've made a few grand over the last few years, good luck to you. The top 20 doesn't change, remember this is basically run as a private company.


----------



## AndrewBob (24 October 2017)

Hi Pixel

I tend to agree with Mango about charting AKP, except, I don't know much about charting. Can you please refer me to some places I can learn how to chart. You seem good at it. I want to learn from the sources you recommend. Thanks in advance if you spare the time to show me the best resources. (I know what charting is, I don't know how to do it successfully)

Mango, good luck. I hope you make a fortune!!


----------



## pixel (24 October 2017)

AndrewBob said:


> Hi Pixel
> 
> I tend to agree with Mango about charting AKP, except, I don't know much about charting. Can you please refer me to some places I can learn how to chart. You seem good at it. I want to learn from the sources you recommend. Thanks in advance if you spare the time to show me the best resources. (I know what charting is, I don't know how to do it successfully)
> 
> Mango, good luck. I hope you make a fortune!!



G'Day AndrewBob;
I find it extremely commendable that you wish to learn about Charting. Forums are full of people who reject technical analysis - and when the discussion comes to details, it turns out their opinion is based on false assumptions and they know nothing about it.

I started out late last century; at that time, not much information was available on the Internet, and nothing was free. For an introduction, we attended old-fashioned classroom sessions and seminars. Some tutors would even make students sign non-disclosure agreements, claiming IP and copyright. Thank goodness Google has changed all that 

If I had to start again today, I'd probably begin here: https://www.incrediblecharts.com/topic/Technical_Analysis
The first few chapters deal with the basics, what one may expect and where the boundaries are. From the very beginning, Colin Twiggs makes it perfectly clear that T/A does not predict what will happen, but it can give comparative odds as to the likelihood of one or the other continuation. Anybody looking for a definitive answer would be better off visiting Athena Starwoman and her crystal ball. 







> *The market can go up or down at any time -- it is only the probability (of each move) that varies.*




The added advantage of Incredible Charts lies in the combination of an excellent range of training material that is complemented by a free charting package. 
On the flip side, I consider the abundance of indicators a drawback because it can give an apprentice the impression of complexity. The multiplicity of indicators stems from America in the last century, when every economist tried to obtain an edge by developing his own tool. Most of them were making more money from selling their "secrets" and books than from actually applying it to their own trading.
Nowadays, the algorithms of, say, RSI, ROC, or MACD, are freely documented and understood; which makes it very easy to categorise the hundreds of indicators into 3 main classes. 
... but I'm getting ahead of myself 

I wish you all the best with your studies; send me a note if you run into questions that you can't find an answer to. If I don't reply right away, please be patient. I have a few lengthy medical procedures ahead of me that may keep me away from the desk a few days at a time.

Cheers, Pixel.


----------



## AndrewBob (24 October 2017)

pixel said:


> G'Day AndrewBob;
> I find it extremely commendable that you wish to learn about Charting. Forums are full of people who reject technical analysis - and when the discussion comes to details, it turns out their opinion is based on false assumptions and they know nothing about it.
> 
> I started out late last century; at that time, not much information was available on the Internet, and nothing was free. For an introduction, we attended old-fashioned classroom sessions and seminars. Some tutors would even make students sign non-disclosure agreements, claiming IP and copyright. Thank goodness Google has changed all that
> ...



Thanks pixel.

I appeciate the quality response.

I'm going to have some fun reading to do. Fun.. Yes. I'm a nerd.


----------



## AndrewBob (25 October 2017)

Good luck with your health



AndrewBob said:


> Thanks pixel.
> 
> I appeciate the quality response.
> 
> ...





pixel said:


> G'Day AndrewBob;
> I find it extremely commendable that you wish to learn about Charting. Forums are full of people who reject technical analysis - and when the discussion comes to details, it turns out their opinion is based on false assumptions and they know nothing about it.
> 
> I started out late last century; at that time, not much information was available on the Internet, and nothing was free. For an introduction, we attended old-fashioned classroom sessions and seminars. Some tutors would even make students sign non-disclosure agreements, claiming IP and copyright. Thank goodness Google has changed all that
> ...


----------



## Mango51 (2 November 2017)

Hope all goes well Pixel, I was looking forward to catching up with you in Sydney when Vladisimo is buying the drinks. I suggested the Lord Dudley, but if he's paying he might want to pick the place.


----------



## Mango51 (2 November 2017)

AndrewBob said:


> Hi Pixel
> 
> I tend to agree with Mango about charting AKP, except, I don't know much about charting. Can you please refer me to some places I can learn how to chart. You seem good at it. I want to learn from the sources you recommend. Thanks in advance if you spare the time to show me the best resources. (I know what charting is, I don't know how to do it successfully)
> 
> Mango, good luck. I hope you make a fortune!!



Yeah, me too. I've been in this stock for over 7 years, some of my friends got into it as well, we're all waiting. If we get positive news in the next few weeks, the price will explode. If not, then we've all lost money. Ces't la vie.


----------



## AndrewBob (23 November 2017)

Hi 


pixel said:


> G'Day AndrewBob;
> I find it extremely commendable that you wish to learn about Charting. Forums are full of people who reject technical analysis - and when the discussion comes to details, it turns out their opinion is based on false assumptions and they know nothing about it.
> 
> I started out late last century; at that time, not much information was available on the Internet, and nothing was free. For an introduction, we attended old-fashioned classroom sessions and seminars. Some tutors would even make students sign non-disclosure agreements, claiming IP and copyright. Thank goodness Google has changed all that
> ...



Hi Pixel

No need to respond.

You just popped into my head. I just wanted to send some good vibes your way and hope you are in good health and good spirits.


----------



## AktienJäger (4 December 2017)

I remember reading an article in the Fin Review (circa a few years back) on AKP. In fact, it was this article which brought the company to my attention (too little too late: share prices started to increase). In true Fin Review fashion, they talked positively about the company: its technological endeavours and board expertise; and concluded with a few comments which casted doubtfulness and raised skepticism.

Broadly speaking, when it comes to technology, the best way to put it into perspective is to make a contradistinction with art (it will make sense shortly). If Mozart never composed, say, Alla Turca, would it have ever been reproduced, note-for-note, by another? Very, very unlikely (improbable). On the other hand, had, say, the US not invented the atomic bomb (under the guise of the Manhattan Project), would another nation have successfully developed it? Most certainly - it was only a matter of time...and this is the point: unlike art, when it comes to technology, it's always a matter of time.   

Given AKP have been working on this for a number of years now, they already have that head-start. Moreover, once they crack this technology, people are going to make a lot of money. 

In case anyone is wondering, I don't have any affiliation with AKP. Nor do I own any shares, mainly because my financial position (i.e. 3 mortgage commitments, living expenses) doesn't leave me with enough funds to invest in anything other than small caps. But for those that have invested in AKP (especially the ones that bought 7 years ago), I say this: I am very envious.


----------



## AndrewBob (4 December 2017)

AktienJäger said:


> I remember reading an article in the Fin Review (circa a few years back) on AKP. In fact, it was this article which brought the company to my attention (too little too late: share prices started to increase). In true Fin Review fashion, they talked positively about the company: its technological endeavours and board expertise; and concluded with a few comments which casted doubtfulness and raised skepticism.
> 
> Broadly speaking, when it comes to technology, the best way to put it into perspective is to make a contradistinction with art (it will make sense shortly). If Mozart never composed, say, Alla Turca, would it have ever been reproduced, note-for-note, by another? Very, very unlikely (improbable). On the other hand, had, say, the US not invented the atomic bomb (under the guise of the Manhattan Project), would another nation have successfully developed it? Most certainly - it was only a matter of time...and this is the point: unlike art, when it comes to technology, it's always a matter of time.
> 
> ...



I like the word contradistinction.

Perhaps technology is only a matter of time... But there was a big gap between the ancient Greek combustion engine and the later one. Same with da vinci and his mechanical robots. That's if those 2 techs of the old worlds are real. My point is, AKP can go bust. Your other stocks must be better for you than akp, so no need to be envious. I mean, don't beat yourself up if we are on a winner here and you miss out. You can only work with your circumstances and the information you have


----------



## galumay (5 December 2017)

AktienJäger said:


> Moreover, once they crack this technology,...




While your comparison with technology to art is interesting, I suspect its superficial. Here is another difference, nearly every tech idea comes to nothing, its a tiny minority that actually manifest as something that we use everyday in our lives. History is filled with millions of what seemed like really good ideas in tech that went no where. The difference with art is that while popularity may vary widely, most artistic ideas come to fruition.

Whether AKP has technology that will succeed or being discarded in the tech bin is yet to be seen. I know what side history is on!


----------



## Mango51 (17 May 2018)

I was at the AKP AGM last week - a lot of very happy and excited directors and managers. They talked about a "manually manufactured chip" which met all required specifications, but had some imperfections, explained as part of the manual process. The fab manufacturer is TowerJazz - check it out, this is a very serious IT chip manufacturer. Fred Bart said at the meeting that he was going to Israel to view the fully manufactured product. Approval was sought and received at the meeting to issue $5 million worth of new shares to "sophisticated investors" including $500 K to Fred and $3 million to a Mr K Lau - check him out too. These guys are in the know - they have never asked anyone else to buy more shares. When they need more cash flow, they reach into their own pockets and drag out some cash. What does that tell you ? At the meeting, on Monday 7th May, to a packed room, Fred said that the fully manufactured chip would be available in approx 10 days. He also confirmed the interest being shown by 80 or so of the world's largest companies. Share price has climbed over last week to more than $23. Are you still in Pixel ?


----------



## Mango51 (17 May 2018)

One last comment... I've always made it clear that this is just a big bet for me. I'm a gambler, not a trader, AKP is not like BHP or RIO - it's a weird stock, basically run as a private company. Fred actually said that he wished he'd never taken it public. Anyone trying to chart this stock needs to have the skills of Merlin. As I've often said, if this thing works, then it's worth anything. If it doesn't, then it's worth nothing. If it works, it will fundamentally change the entire sound/speaker industry. Based on what I heard in Sydney last week, we will know very soon.


----------



## Faramir (17 May 2018)

Mango51 said:


> Are you still in Pixel ?



@Mango51 there is some very sad news

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/vale-pixel.33977/

I really enjoyed Pixel's contribution to this thread.

Keep your enthusiasm up on AKP, even if others don’t agree.


----------



## Mango51 (21 May 2018)

Faramir... thank you for your post. I am so sorry to hear this news. What is more embarrassing is that I always thought Pixel was a woman ,,,,,,,jeez, how dumb am I. If you look back through all my posts, and his, you will see how we discussed AKP. Should have made a fortune on this stock given the way it rose and fell. I've stayed in, never sold, I believed the dream. If the chip works, then I'm a multi millionaire. If it doesn't, then I've lost about $125 grand. But, I enjoyed our electronic conversations although we both had different philosophies - Pixel was a trader, I'm a gambler. Take care.


----------



## peter2 (12 August 2018)

AKM: Last week's outside reversal bar gets me interested and I've put AKP in my reversal watch list. 
I'm waiting for a close > 17.00.


----------



## galumay (17 September 2018)

Things looking very grim for AKP, I hope people have not been too badly burned.


----------



## peter2 (4 September 2019)

Since the last post AKP has gone from $11.30 to $24.75 quite quickly.  AKP is taking a long time to develop their MEMS chip and their lack of progress has seen their price drift lower to $16.
*
Puzzle*: For those technically inclined and like a challenge. 
Please read and enjoy the latest (Half yearly report 29/8/19) Directors Review of Operations describing the progress or lack of it in the development of their MEMS wafer. It is truly a literary masterpiece of creativity. 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190829/pdf/4480g6dpsm87yb.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (4 September 2019)

peter2 said:


> Since the last post AKP has gone from $11.30 to $24.75 quite quickly.  AKP is taking a long time to develop their MEMS chip and their lack of progress has seen their price drift lower to $16.
> *
> Puzzle*: For those technically inclined and like a challenge.
> Please read and enjoy the latest (Half yearly report 29/8/19) Directors Review of Operations describing the progress or lack of it in the development of their MEMS wafer. It is truly a literary masterpiece of creativity.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190829/pdf/4480g6dpsm87yb.pdf




I love the word transducer. Helped win a big job using that word.


----------



## sptrawler (4 September 2019)

peter2 said:


> *
> Puzzle*: For those technically inclined and like a challenge.
> Please read and enjoy the latest (Half yearly report 29/8/19) Directors Review of Operations describing the progress or lack of it in the development of their MEMS wafer. It is truly a literary masterpiece of creativity.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190829/pdf/4480g6dpsm87yb.pdf




Yes that was classic peter.
What it sounded to me like was:
We have finally managed to manufacture two speaker/driver modules the same, however it hasn't got the volume we wanted, so we are going to lower our volume target to meet the speaker output. So in summation, we may have a product to sell, if people like it.


----------



## Country Lad (18 November 2019)

I started this thread way back in June 2011 when I thought that it was a spekky with some potential if they get their MEMS to work.  Over the ensuing years their announcements were always a case of nearly getting there and just needs a bit of tweaking. 

I got a bit sick of this and sold, fortunately at a good profit because their releases were just like a broken record.

I just noticed that the price has dropped after their latest announcement so curiosity got the better of me and yes, of course, it said their MEMS just needed a bit more tweaking.

This has to be a classic case study in how a spekky with absolutely no progress with their product development can hold their share price in the stratosphere while continuing with the déjà vu statement over and over again.


----------



## Country Lad (1 April 2020)

Country Lad said:


> ...........their releases were just like a broken record..............
> This has to be a classic case study in how a spekky with absolutely no progress with their product development can hold their share price in the stratosphere while continuing with the déjà vu statement over and over again.




And again, another of those announcements saying that yet another lot of tweaked wafers have been received and the price goes up 30%.  This has been going on for about 10 years now and apparently no closer to a product.


----------



## peter2 (2 September 2020)

Another two years on and there's still enough "sophisticated" investors left to raise another 6.8Mill at 17.32 (24/7/20) to continue development of AKP digital sound wafers. 

Actually the chart looks quite bullish currently. Price rallied off the COVID low quickly and has been trading in a $5 range (18 - 23). Price looks like it's coiling to go higher. 







OK I'll admit that I've bought a small position in my small cap portfolio.


----------



## willoneau (2 September 2020)

Hi Peter,
is the red dotted line your ISL ? just wondering as I would have thought the test bar with high volume three days earlier with the spike below the box the ideal spot . Or is that were you think stop chasing would occur?


----------



## peter2 (2 September 2020)

Whoops, should I clean my charts before posting?  
The volatility indicator I use is the Supertrend and the orange line represents the daily chart and the red line indicates the weekly trigger. 

My iSL's for positions based on weekly charts and spec stocks are much wider than short term trades using daily charts.  This stop could be called a disaster exit and I'm likely to sell earlier if there's significant selling.

The MD on AKP is thin and if there's significant selling, daily support is nothing.


----------



## peter2 (6 October 2020)

The P2 Spec Portfolio grabbed the profit after todays market update (the chips are almost ready to ship to interested parties). 
I am holding some in a longer term portfolio.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2020)

I have a mate that thought this was the bee's knees, when the technology first came out. He bought at $16 and we have a regular conversation; should continue to hold? add? sell?? Might introduce him to the idea of "Free Carry"?

-  _might even be a good one to trade as it moves around a lot_, _though liquidity and gaps have often been an issue_.


----------



## peter2 (6 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I have a mate that thought this was the bee's knees




Pfft, that's not commitment. I've a mate who thinks the CEO is God. 

btw: I think the free carry idea is perfect for a company like AKP.


----------



## galumay (6 October 2020)

Looks like the Bart wealth fund is growing nicely. I can't imagine a better candidate for free carry!


----------



## peter2 (21 October 2020)

I'm reluctant to mention this company again, but I think something's going on. Price is trading in a very tight range just below the $30 level. This is unusual for this stock. Generally after a pump in price there's a dump as the weak holders take their profits. It's not happening now. I'm not suggesting anything untoward, but it looks like there's a small but significant underlying demand that is holding price at this level. Someone is buying from the usual weak sellers. It's possible that AKP may spike to $33-$35, very quickly when this supply is gone. Another news release might help.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I have a mate that thought this was the bee's knees, when the technology first came out. He bought at $16 and we have a regular conversation; should continue to hold? add? sell?? Might introduce him to the idea of "Free Carry"?
> 
> -  _might even be a good one to trade as it moves around a lot_, _though liquidity and gaps have often been an issue_.



and it's back to below $18 after a steady (or is that unsteady) decline for the last 12 months.

The Market Update , out after Friday close, probably won't help on Monday

[At the] Annual General Meeting of the Company held on 30 May 2022 [there were] queries from ASX regarding the status of the demonstration of the playing chips. 

_The Chairman’s address noted in Paragraph 6 that demonstrations units had not been able to be achieved by the date of the Annual General Meeting due to significant delays and disruptions to our supply chain, in particular for goods and services originating in China, which among others include our speaker chips. A limited number chips arrived at our facility in Israel only in late May 2022; larger quantities of are expected to arrive by mid-July.  Most of the chips received to date have passed test protocols and are now in various stages of assembly and integration into our demonstration systems.   _

_The announced intention of the Directors’ is that once demonstration boards are completed and tested, they will be used to demonstrate the technology ...

.._and the cost of/ to all this?

...._In the interim, the providers of the unsecured loans of $3m have agreed to extend their unsecured loans under the same terms and conditions until the completion of the capital raising. In addition, 4F Investments Pty Limited, a company associated with Fred Bart (Chairman) is providing additional funding in the form of unsecured loans* pending completion of a capital raising*. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 August 2022)

Late last month, Audio Pixels said it had received two batches of Gen-1 MEMS wafers back from fabrication and would run a $10 million capital raising after its chip was demonstration-ready. It has a fabrication agreement with semiconductor company EarthMountain (Shanghai) Intelligent Technology Co.

Now going to find the cash: looking for $10 million with the offer priced at $14 a share, a 17.5 per cent discount to the last close and 15.3 per cent discount to the five-day volume weighted average price.

Potential investors were told EarthMountain would tip in $4.3 million and Audio Pixels Holdings’ largest shareholder and Fred Bart would invest $2 million after shareholder approval.

Bart’s 4F Investments has also made about $3.2 million in unsecured loans to Audio Pixels at 6 per cent per annum, that were repayable at September 30 or the capital raising’s completion, according to a recent update.


----------



## galumay (22 August 2022)

🚩🚩🚩🚩🚩
Bart alert!
Lock up your wallets.
Fact is the company is broke, no hard evidence there is any progress with their invisible, magical product, they just need money to stay solvent.


----------

